# Donor Bumps, Babies and Beyond ~ Part 10!



## Marielou

New home girls!

I'm going to start doing a list for this thread ... as we are from a mixture of boards (although mostly donor sperm but all are welcome) if you could let me know your EDD and I'll compile a list. 

Don't want to leave anyone out!

If you have a baby, if you could let me know babies birth date 

Marie xx

ps I have only added those that have posted, please feel free to IM/let me know here your details 

Bumps and Babies!​
Babies and Toddlers 

Jayne ~ DIUI ~ Jack ~ 26/10/00

Jayne ~ DIUI ~ Ben ~ 18/11/03

Viviennef ~ DIVF ~ Jamie ~ 10/04/04

Tracey72 ~ DIVF ~ Max ~ 16/11/04

Evelet & Rosypie ~ DIUI ~ Jude ~ 16/08/05 

SweetCaroline ~ DIUI ~ Sebastian ~ 02/02/06

Viviennef ~ DIUI ~ Daniel ~ 24/05/06

LiziB ~ DIVF ~ Rosa ~ 03/07/06 

Marie ~ DIVF ~ Ethan Jack ~ 8/10/06 

Wolla ~ DIUI ~ Thomas ~ 29/10/06 

Ginger ~ DEIVF ~ James ~ 2/11/06 

Sarah JJ ~ DIVF ~ Charlotte ~ 7/11/06 

Sam P (going it alone) ~ DIUI ~ Elspeth and Amelie ~ 23/11/06

Suziegirl64 ~ DEFET ~ Franklin ~ 01/12/06

Debs30 ~ Natural! ~ Hannah ~ 25/01/07

Moodycat ~ DEIVF ~ Daniel ~ 03/02/07

3isacharm ~ DEFET ~ Caroline ~ 06/02/07 

Anne_D ~ DIUI ~ Oliver ~ 16/02/07

Tamsin ~ DIVF ~ Toby ~ 09/03/07 

Sarahx ~ DIVF ~ Tadhg and Malachy ~ 03/04/07 

Dazzled ~ DIUI ~ Aaron ~ 01/05/07

Sam mn ~ DIUI ~ Nathan ~ 14/05/07 

Colly ~ DIVF ~ Jimmy ~ 13/07/07 

CKBE ~ DIUI ~ Erin ~ 25/07/07 

Kimberley24 ~ DIUI ~ Little girl ~ 05/08/07

Tiffanyb ~ DIUI ~ Tilly ~ 14/08/07 

Stephanie1 ~ DICSI ~ James ~ 19/09/07

BBPiglet7 ~ DEIVF ~ Jessica and Emily ~ 25/09/07 

Ju2006 ~ DIVF ~ Maisy ~ 29/09/07

Pip34 ~ DIUI ~ Tyler ~ 04/10/07

RachJulie ~ DI ~ Alex ~ 10/10/07 

Gina ~ DI ~ Ember ~ 19/10/07 

Alison0702 & DP ~ DIVF ~ Alex  and Christoper 21/10/07

SarW ~ DIUI ~ Alice ~01/12/07

Evelet & Rosypie ~ DIVF ~ Bruno ~30/01/08

Tawny ~ DFET ~ Jessica ~ 08/05/08

LizBL ~ DIUI ~ Mila ~ 03/08/08

Eli.g ~ DIUI ~ Finlay ~ 28/08/08

Bumps 

Hellys ~ DIVF ~ EDD 01/12/08 

Camberwell nell ~ EDD ??  

Bronte ~ DIVF ~ EDD 14/04/09 

Louloumack ~ DIUI ~ EDD 23/04/09


----------



## Marielou

Hello!

Sorry I haven't been around much, but we've been having horrific problems with Ethan's sleeping (or complete lack of) so I've only had time to read, not post.  

As you can see from my ticker, we've booked a FET planning appt, I'm a little concerned as I'm still breastfeeding with no immediate plans to stop, so will be taking info from ym breastfeeding councellor re: natural cycle.  Do we have any natural cycle miracles here? 

Big Happy Birthday wishes to Hannah - wow, a year already?!   

Marie xxx


----------



## stephanie1

Hello

Marielou, you are still breastfeeding, this is amazing!!!

Just wanted to help with the list update: James birthdate is 19/09/07

Thanks for the update

Steph


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Everyone,


Marie - Well done on booking your planning appt, im dying for another baby but we are waiting til the summer to go back to the clinic to see what can be done.

Just wanted to say thanks for the birthday wishes for Hannah, we had a wee party for her at home with 10 of her wee playgroup pals, it was chaos, but fun  , i even managed to make her a birthday cake.  We all had a wonderful day and she got some fab pressies.


xDebsx


----------



## *ALF*

Debs - good to hear you had a wonderful day celebrating Hannah's birthday.

Marie - sorry to hear you are having trouble with Ethans sleeping, have you managed to get any advice from anywhere?  Great to hear you are ready to go for number 2, wishing you all the best.
Could you add be to the bumps list please - FET EDD 4/5/08

Love to all
Dawn
xx


----------



## wolla

Debs - glad Hannah had a lovely birthday.  Can't believe she's one already - it really does fly doesn't it.

Marie -good luck with your planning appointment    .  I read your post over on the other board about your problems with ethan's (and your) lack of sleep - Big hugs to you.  Has it improved at all?  I thought we were having a hard time with Thomas until I read your post  

Hi to everyone (sorry don't get much chance to post anymore - doing a full time job in 2.5 days doesn't leave much time for surfing  )

Wolla
x


----------



## LiziBee

Marie - the LLL have a big book of drugs giving what is safe and what isn't. 
Can I be greedy and ask you to add me to the bumps list as well? EDD 25/07/08

Headaches gone, cold and SPD back with a vengeance








Lizi.xxxx


----------



## Marielou

Wow, done a BIG update on the list, look at all our babies!  Had to do a bit of snooping as some people didn't inform us of their babies birth (how rude!    ) so was nice to see how people got on    Actually found out one of 'our' babies was born this morning - big congratulations to Rosypie and Evelet on the birth of Bruno! 

Lizi - I spoke to my BF councellor yesterday, she works for LLL and she passed me on the drugs book as well as 'tandem nursing' which is fab. 
Poor you with the spd   

Debs - Party sounds hectic but lovely  

Wolla - How about you, are you thinking of ttc#2?  (God, I sound like all those annoying people who keep asking me   ) 

Sleep has improved somewhat, with the emergance of the norovirus and medised    Hoping he'll feel more himself tomorrow and we'll be able to implement a settling routine better.  

Marie xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Wow! What a fantastic list we have now! Thanks Marie!!

Norovirus - yeuch! Poor Ethan.

Lizi.xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Just a quick note to say that the scan went well. Doodle is a healthy bouncing baby - very healthy in fact as they are measuring 15wk 4 days which is a week ahead of where we actually are! Praying for an early delivery (and NOT a big head!!) Will try and get pics up soon.
Love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## *ALF*

Lizi - excellent news on the scan, look forward to seeing the pics.

Marie -   to Ethan, really hope he isn't suffering too badly.  Thanks for updating the list.

Awaiting the delivery of my travel system and crib, should be here sometime today....

Love
Dawn
xx


----------



## stephanie1

Hello

Lizi: good news on the scan!!  So what date has they calculated for your EDD?

Marie, I hope Ethan will feel better soon. and thanks for updating the list. 

I guess I should give out some news. James is growing an putting on weight nicely he was 5.3 kilos last week. We also have a date for his hernia operation and we'll stay in hospital 2 nights for an op on the 11th of Feb. He is in such a pain when trying to poo that I cannot wait for this operation to be done ( even if it scares - I know the docs are good at Adenbrookes and he will be fine but cannot help it) as there are some of his bowels that have descended in the place above his testicule (the hernia). 
So we are hoping that will change him into a happy baby as opposed to a groaning one. :-(  

Steph


----------



## LiziBee

Step - EDD doesn't change as both I and the clinic know when I conceived! Just really praying for a small head!! 
Poor James. Hope the op works wonders.

If it's bigger for dates does that mean it's more likely to be a boy??

Lizi.x


----------



## Marielou

Lizi - Ethan was always small for dates, but then he was only 5lb 1oz and is still under 18lbs now, so petite! I heard that if the _head_ is bigger its more likely to be a boy.  From our list, you're also more likely to have a boy following donor tx! (obviously my observation, not scientific  )

Gotta go, typing quietly as we're attempting (and failing) new routine.

Marie xxx


----------



## *ALF*

Lizi - our little one has measured bigger than dates from our 9 week scan (getting further from dates at each scan!) and we've got a pink one on board.

Steph - good to hear you have a date through for James' op.  Yes, it is bound to be scary, but as you say he is going to be so much more comfortable afterwards.  Will be thinking of you all.

Love
Dawn
xx


----------



## LiziBee

Anyone going to the Baby Show at the NEC? http://www.thebabyshow.co.uk/nec-birmingham/
I got some great deals when I went last time and I'm thinking of going again.
Lizi.x

/links


----------



## wolla

Lizi - glad the scan went well x

Steph - sounds like James is doing really well

Marie - norovirus - yeuch.  We all had it before Xmas and it was horrid!!  Glad Ethan is sleeping a bit better though, and hopefuly your new routine will work out.  AS for ttc #2 - no, not yet.  We'd both love to, but can't afford treatment at the moment - trying to get used to surviving on a part time wage.  We're also pretty nervous about trying again as we don't have any sperm put away from Thomas's donor, and need to feel comfortable with that before going ahead.  Am feeling very broody though, and lots of pregnant people at work at the moment so feeling very jealous!!

Love to everyone
Wolla
x


----------



## Marielou

Lizi - I expect I'll be going to the baby show, love it there!  Awww first time I went I was 16 weeks pregnant .... awww memories!  Hopefully I'll be heading towards that sometime this year   

Wolla - Totally understand, I'm really worried about the FET not working   for the very same reasons.   I guess I'll have to deal with it as and when it comes to it. 

Ethan still not well and now Mark is ill - obviously he is seriously ill, with man-flu    Must be bad, he took the day off today! 

Marie xxx

Tracey, just posted and saw your news, so sorry to hear that


----------



## *ALF*

Marie - hope your appointment goes well. Let us know.

Tracy -   so sorry

Lizi - did think about it a couple of months ago, but will probably give it a miss as have got most things now but would still end up spending too much money - for the bank accounts sake I think I best not  

We've got our 4D scan tomorrow - can't wait.

Love to all
Dawn


----------



## DiamondDiva

Tracey - Im so very sorry     

Marie - Very best of luck with your appointment tomorrow     DH and i had the Novovirus last week, it was awful, hope Ethan is feeling better.

Lizi - Glad the scan went well, Enjoy the baby show, ive never been to one but heard there are some great bargains to be had.

Dawn - Best of luck for your scan tomorrow, it must be so exciting.


I started back at work today, taking it easy be doing 2 hours per day and adding an extra hour each week til i get to my max hrs, ive gone part time so half of the hours i did before my PG, went ok, but not looking forward to leaving Hannah when im doing a full day, MIL will be looking after her so not too bad.


Hope you all are well,

xDebsx


----------



## wolla

Tracey - so sorry 

Debs - it does get easier once you get back into the swing of being at work, and Hannah will enjoy her time with your MIL I bet (sometimes Thomas doesn't want to come home with me when he's been playing with Grandma all day) - great that they let you work up to your full hours gradually though, must be a good place to work.

xx


----------



## LiziBee

Tracey - I am so sorry 

Debs - It's hard but getting to drink hot tea is some compensation!!

Love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## wolla

LiziBee said:


> Debs - It's hard but getting to drink hot tea is some compensation!!


.............and eating lunch at your leisure


----------



## *ALF*

Marie - how did your appointment go?  Where they receptive to doing a natural cycle so you can carry on breastfeeding?  Any dates in mind?

Scan was amazing, really would recommend it.

Love
Dawn
xx


----------



## LiziBee

Aw, Dawn, now I want one too!!
Lizi.x


----------



## sam mn

dawn love the scan pic.

lizzi glad your scan went well.

deb hope work is going ok. im dreading going back already and im not due back till may and only going to be doing 2 days. luckily mum and mIL will be sharing child care.

marie had did your appt go?

tracy im so sorry.

i think nathan is teething we are having a few sleepless nights at mo. poor little thing wakes and is so upset. 

sam
xxxx


----------



## Chelley

HI Ladies,

Can I join you here?  I didn't realise there was a thread for bumps concieved via a donor cycle. 

I just read through some of your posts and saw the sad news from Tracey.  So sorry Tracey, take care of yourself and DH.  

Hi Lizzi, I think we PM'd ages ago when we were first considering going through the donor journey and you answered lots of questions for us. 

As some of you are a little further down the road than me can you tell me when you told your work that you were pregnant?  I am worried about telling them for lots of reasons most of which are probably unfounded.  But at just 16 weeks should I wait a bit longer yet?

Chelley
x x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Girls,


Chelley - Hello and Welcome, Huge COngrats on your BFP, i told my boss who was also one of my best friends when i found out i was PG but i didnt tell work til after i'd had my 12 week scan and i know friends have done the same, its a personal thing but i was dying to tell everyone, im amazed you've been able to keep it to yourself for this long.

Marie - Hope your appt goes well today.

Sam - I cant beleive ive been off work for 14 months, im only doing 2 hrs per day just now and adding an extra hr on per week, im only actually working a day and a half per week so not too bad.

Dawn - I love your scan pic.

Wolla - Its great to be able to drink a whole tea or coffee all the way through and while its hot.

Lizi - How are you and Rosa?


xDebsx


----------



## LiziBee

Chelley - who's stalking who here?    re: telling work. I had to tell them. A) its VERY obvious! B) working with nasty chems. It doesn't matter when you tell them so long as it's before 15 weeks before your EDD and it wont count until you hand your MatB1 in anyway. BTW knowing you only started your new job just before your BFP I would get them to put the latest possible date on your MatB1 to make sure they don't quibble your SMP.

Debs - have a rough time at work and with the SPD, but Rosa (and being PG) makes up for it all!!

Sam - calgel and medised. Need I say more. 

love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## Chelley

Hi Lizzi and Debs thanks for the advice, At the moment I am not showing at all really, well not with my clothes on anyway.    And although it's a new job, it's within the same company I have worked for for almost 10 years so maternity pay won't be an issue.  I am just paranoid about telling people I suppose, also I kind of wanted to prove myself in the job a little more. I nearly built up the confidence to tell my manager yesterday when he called, but then he told me that he wanted to say thanks for the good job and that I had got a bonus.    OMG has there ever been a time when I could actually feel guilty about getting a bonus, I could hardly tell him then could I?    Anyway, thought I would wait and see it in the bank first. Ha ha. Actually it's a goal related bonus so I have earnt it and they would still of had to pay me it anyway, but even so I felt the time wasn't right.  I may wait now until my 20 week scan, I am such a wimp, I really don't know why I am so nervous, at this rate I'll be in labour and calling him from the labour ward to tell him.    

Lizzi, Your boss sounds awful I can't believe that they have been so miserable about the whole thing, it's easy for people to say they have to give you the time, but it doesn't make day to day work very pleasant does it?  Keep strong and focused on the end goal. (Maybe I should take my own advice. )

Cheers
Chelley
x x


----------



## viviennef

Hi, just popping on quickly as usual to say hi.

Chelley - congratulations on your pregnancy. I have to admit I told my bosses the day I peed on the stick as they knew I was going through treatment anyway. I had to tell my colleagues at 9 weeks with Jamie as I had a bump already! With Daniel, I tried to wait till after the 12 week scan but one of my colleagues asked me when I was 10 weeks if I was pregnant as I had a very obvious baby bump again.

Hope everyone else is well. All good here.

Viv xxx


----------



## Chelley

Hi Viv,  As I work with mainly men I don't think they would dare ask me if I was pg, they probably think I am just getting a little fat.    Which they definitely wouldn't dare mention.  Not to my face anyway.  

Lizzie - What exercises are you doing?  I am hoping to start going to aquanatal classes, if I can stop feeling so sick in the evenings as I am really missing doing some excercise.

Does anyone else have recommended exercise classes or routines they would like to share?

Love to all
Chelley
x x


----------



## LiziBee

Chelley - I'm booked in for a Narisa Fields class! (wheel of yoga stuff) Just remember your pelvic floor exercises......
Lizi.xxx


----------



## Chelley

Lizzie - How do I do the pelvic floor exercises and should I already know this?  

Were you doing yoga before you were pg, because I called our sports centre and they said they only recommended yoga for people who did it before they were pregnant?  Maybe I will go back to our gym and see if they can recommend some exercises too?

Chelley
x x


----------



## LiziBee

Chelley - try looking at this document http://www.acpwh.org.uk/docs/FitforPregnancy.pdf I think the pelvic floor exercises are on page 6 and 7.

Lizi.x

/links


----------



## Chelley

Great thanks for this Lizzie, I have saved it and am going to practice my pelvic floor exercises today.    

Hi to everyone else, you are all very quiet on here.  I hope you have been making the most of the lovely sunshine.

Chelley
x x


----------



## LiziBee

Just had my physio appointment. Not a great deal of use (I knew all the 'advice' from last time) but at least I got some crutches!!
Off to do more exercises!!
Lizi.xxx


----------



## wolla

Oh Lizi - sorry to hear you're suffering with SPD again, and so early on too.  Hope DH is looking after you 

Chelley - congratulations on your pregnancy.  I must admit, I told my boss about 3 days after I got my BFP - I couldn't keep it to myself any longer, and she'd been so good about letting me have time off for tx etc that I felt I should tell her.  I also told a few close colleagues early on, but only made it public after my 10 week scan.

Viv - wow, Daniel looks so grown up in that new photo, can't believe he's nearly 4.

Hi to everyone else.  All's well here - still having sleepless nights, and refusals to eat but lots of fun in between which makes it all worth while.

Wolla
x


----------



## LiziBee

Wolla - my latest trick on getting Rosa to eat is to keep empty jars of baby food and spoon my home made stuff into it. Apparently it then becomes perfectly aceptable!!
As you say about Viv's picture- I can't believe how 'grown up' our babies are looking!
love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Lizi - are you going to get any more scans and have you throught of finding out the sex of the baby?

Wolla - sorry you're having sleepless nights, hope it improves soon.

Chelley - have you told your work yet?

Just had to tell you Jamie came into my room about 5am the other morning and wanted to use the loo in the ensuite. So the next thing he comes out with jammie bottoms round his ankles and asks if I want to see him being a rabbit . It was actually the last thing I wanted to see at that time but he proceeded to roll up toilet paper into a ball, stick it in his bum like a rabbit's tale and hop around the room! As you can imagine I'm so proud of him!! Daniel is doing great and is finally starting to say a few words.

We were at my brother's wedding a couple of weeks ago so I've added a link for you to see the boys. If it doesn't come up with the picture straight away, click on page 2 of the pics and check out the second photo in. Jamie is pulling a stupid face in it but the previous ones are worse so it's the best of a bad bunch!

http://imagetogo.net/go/?16516

Viv


----------



## DiamondDiva

Lizi - Sorry about the SPD,    at Rosa only eating food from a jar.

Viv - I was laughing so hard i was almost in tears, Jamie is a wee rascal, love the pics, they look so cute in their wee suits.

Wolla - We havent hit the refusal to eat yet but have been having a few sleepless nights as we have molars coming in.

Chelley - I found out in my ante-natal class that i'd been doing my pelvic floor excercises wrong for years  .


----------



## DiamondDiva

Morning Girls,


Hannah now has 10 teeth, she cut a new one last night, i've been up since 4am, we thought we were going to have to take her to the Dr's today as she had a really bad nappy rash yesterday but its cleared up now thank goodness, ive been back at work now for 3 weeks and im actually enjoying it    still only doing a couple of hours per day but its great and it means i can see all of my friends again  .


Hope you all are well,

xDebsx


----------



## stephanie1

Hi Girls

Viv, your boys are really grown up and what a storythe rabbit story I got worried at first thinkiing he had heard a story at school about baby making!!!  AHAHAH

Debs, I am glad that you are enjoying to be back at work. I am intending to go back and full time and when Isay this to people, a lot of them look at me with big eyes. I realise that it will be difficult to part from James but I feel that I need to go bac to work as I need to be working to keep my sanity and like the chalenge of working. I am sure James will be equally loved by us but he will just have someone else to play with for 5 days. And other kids as I will take hin to a childminder in July.

Liz, I hope the rest of your pg will be ok, crutches cannot be fun! I know they are annoying! (I had them for knee issues & op).

Chelley, well done and congrats on PG, I was told that I need to do them for life and I guess I am a bit alzy as I just do tiny exercises ( the ones you can do standing) and not the proper ones.

Samm, have you tried Nelson's teething products as it calms them down.

James is well after is op last week. We left him with the nurse in the pre op room and he screamed. That was really tough and then they gave us a beeper to tell us when it is finished. Well that was the longest 1h30 ever. Wondering if he was ok, would he wake up, would he have a bad allewrgy to  the anesthetics!!!  Anyway now his inguinal hernia is fixed and I feel free and ready to go places. 
He is also catching up as he is 6.5 kilos now and we have also hi t the 5 feeds milestone so all in all it is good. 

Steph


----------



## wolla

Steph - glad James's op went well, must've been awful having to leave him.  It does keep you sane being back at work - I only work 2.5 days, but it's nice to have some adult complany where you're not just swapping baby stories.  

Debs - wow, 10 teeth already.  Thomas has got 10 too, and 2 more have been coming through for what seems like months now - they actually come through and you can see and feel them, then the next day they're gone again.

Lizi - good idea with the empty jars.  BUT.. he's refusing to eat anything even slightly mushed at the moment and needs to be able to pick it up.  If he could live on baby corn and sausages my life would be much easier 

Viv - what a great photo.  and OMG - I just burst out laughing at the rabbit story (and got a few strange looks as I'm in the office)

Well we've had 2 full night's sleep this week, so things are definitely improving on the sleep front (I just need to learn how to sleep through now!! )

Love to everyone
Wolla
x


----------



## Chelley

Viv - what an excellent story about the rabbit, I couldn't stop laughing.  Your boys look gorgeous in the pictures, very smart in their suits.

Lizzie - Looked up the SPD thing yesterday and ouch that sounds awful, you poor thing.  I am definitely going to be practising my pelvic floor exercises now.  Hope that you are able to get some relief on the pain.    Good idea on the feeding tips, I will have to remember that one, funny how they are so observant about what they eat from?  Does that mean that she'll be into designer labels next?  

Debs - Yes I am probably doing the exercises wrong too,   when do the ante natal classes start?  You must be shattered if you have been up since 4am, that part I am not looking forward to.    Good that she has got over the nappy rash though, you might get a good night tonight, fingers crossed. How soon did you go back to work?  Do you leave Hannah at nursery?

Steph - You must be so relieved that James operation went well and that it's all over, now you and he can start to have a more relaxing time and have some fun.  Lets hope that it's all plain sailing from now on.

Woolla - Well done on the 2 nights sleep, let's hope that it lasts, I can't even sleep through the night now and I haven't even got the baby to wake me yet, goodness nows what I'll be like then.  A zombie probably.  

Got an appointment with the MF today, so can ask a few more million questions that keep popping into my head.  I don't seem to see her very often, every 8 weeks or so and then scans at 20 weeks and 28 weeks, is that normal?  

Decided that I will wait until after the 20 week scan before I tell work, then I will have to tell them otherwise I won't get my maternity allowance.   

Chelley
x x


----------



## stephanie1

Hi

just a quick one after reading Wolla's post. Your Thomas seem to ask for the baby led system, have you heard of it?

http://www.babyledweaning.com/

Steph


----------



## Chelley

Had my appointment with the MW and everything was fine, AND we heard the heartbeat on the doppler, which was very cool as I didin't think they would do that today.  The MW said that the baby was very active and moving around all the time, which took her a while to find the heartbeat, but it was there at 150bpm.  Woohoo.  Very happy.

Chelley
x x


----------



## LiziBee

Its a girl!!


----------



## DiamondDiva

Shelley - Hearing the heartbeat is amazing, ive only been back at work 2 weeks, i have a fab employer who lets me do a couple of hours per day and add an extra hour on each week to get me back into working again, its a skive actually as i will only work all day monday and a wednesday afternoon   , in Glasgow we only get 1 scan at 12 weeks although i had a few before then because of bleeding, i think its shocking.  The nappy rash has all but gone now thank goodness, heres hoping i can sleep tonight.

Steph - Glad the OP went well, i can only imagine how you must have felt, We do BLW with Hannah, we weaned her at 5 months as she was a very hungry baby, i did start with some baby rice with veggie and fruit purees to start as i couldnt figure out how she was supposed to go from having only milk to having food with no transition but its the best thing we ever did, she's so proud of herself for eating on her own and she is now going onto using a fork, i found loads of great recipes on the BLW site and gr4eat advice on the forum.

Lizi - I couldnt remember what the HB meant.

Wolla - Glad Thomas let you have some sleep.


----------



## Chelley

Lizzi - YOu can't leave me hanging like that!!!!    Does that mean that I am definitely having a girl, or that you are having a girl or that this is all just old wifes tales?  Come on I can't wait tell me.  

Debs - Nice employer, I haven't thought about going back to work yet, I am still worried about telling them I am going to be having time off.    I am going to do it after the 20 week scan, honest.  I really don't know why I am so nervous, it's a large US company and I am sure that they are used to these things but I'm not, I feel guilty leaving when I know they are so busy and under so much pressure.  I can take up to a year off but I think only the first 9 months have any pay.  Then when I return I get a 25% increase in salary for the first year back to encourage new mums back to work and to help with nursery fees, so that's nice isn't it?  I only read that yesterday in the policy, so nice surprise there.

come on Lizi, pu me out of my misery, I am going to have to surf the net now and you know how dangerous that is, I will probably end up finding something bad instead.  

Love
Chelley
x x x


----------



## eli..g

Hi there ladies

I am 11 wweks now and have not got round to posting on this thread before, but wonder if anyone can help.  Since sunday i've been getting period type pains in my stomach and back.  Like first day of af!!  Horrid and scaing me now and seem to be getting worse.  
Is this growing pains, (I dont have a bump at all yet)and should subside or should I be more concerned? Can any of you tell me if what i'm experiencing is normal??

Exx


----------



## stephanie1

hello

Eli

well first congrats on BFP, good news and apologies for not checking on the other thread.
I have had period pains on a few occasions and what you call braxton hicks, I always mentioned to my MW but nothing was done. 
In all cases it is always best to get good advice so call your MW tomorrow or try NHS direct, I tried them last saturday for baby James and loved tthat service. It will put your mind at rest as it is always worrying.

Steph


----------



## sam mn

hi all

eli i had bad period type cramps at 14wks and got so freaked out thought i was lossing our littleone. ended up having an extra scan and being made to feel i wasted hospitals time as mw sent me to early preg clinc at rbh, apperently not meant to go there at after 14wks! antway i was so glad i did go felt really reasured and mind put at rest. i didnt care if they thought. so if your concerned speak to your MW or GP. they should be able to put your mind at rest. hope all is well for you and your littleone. when have you got ur 12wk scan?

chelly congrats on your bfp. the hb at 150 and its a girl is an old wives tale. they do specific yoga for pg. meant to be fab.

lizzi sorry to hear about the spd. hope your not in to much pain.

deb glad work is going ok. im still dreading going back. got another 2 1/2 mths yet.

steph glad james op went ok. 

wolla 2 whole nights sleep fab!

viv loved the jamie and rabbit story. that will definately be one to bring up when he is older to embarass him. love the pics. they both look so cheeky.

im feeling a little sorry for self. iv been really poorly. got mastitis. didnt expect to get it this late into feeding. boob is so painfully and had high temp for 2 days. this eve is the first time i started feeling human again. its been hard looking after nathan when ive been feeling so rubbish. luckilyu mum was around yesterday so she came round. but been on my own today. anyway enough of the moaning.
nathan still hasnt got teeth and he is still waking in night! luckily the night i was really poorly he slept through.

sam
xxxx


----------



## SarW

Hi Everyone,

Steph...I just logged on, and am so pleased that James' operation went well. You must be so relieved. It's wonderful to hear he is doing so well! I can't believe how much he's grown. Alice is now 11 lb 9 oz. It's so strange to think that they both may have been born around the same time. 

Eli... As everyone else has said, I also had a few pains around that time.  I think it's everything stretching and moving about. I do hope that the midwife can reassure you. I have everything crossed for you! 

Hi to everyone else too. Apologies for the lack of personals! 
Alice is doing well, although I seem to be running around like a mad whirlwind all of the time! She's been such a good little baby...she started sleeping through 7 hours just over a week ago (At 10 weeks) so that's been a massive milestone. It makes us feel so much more human again! 
We're now getting out and about and really enjoying ourselves at Baby yoga, postnatal groups & NCT. I've also found a great breastfeeding support group which has been wonderful. We've had problems with Alice accepting a bottle, so any advice would be much appreciated. 
It's lovely now she's taking such a interest in everything, and now I can't imagine life without her. 

We're going to the DC network meeting in March with her. I just hope she's well behaved... ;-) 

I hope everyone is doing well. I do read all the posts, but never seem to get much of an opportunity to write anything. 

Love to you all,
Sarah


----------



## LiziBee

Chelly - over 140 and it's supposed to be a girl, under 140 and it's a boy. No one will tell me Doodles HB yet!!
Sar - Alice looks lovely and bonny!
Sam - you are doing so well to feed through the mastitus, stick with it.
Elli - if you are concerned then ring your m/w or NHS direct. It could be any number of things (most of which are absolutely harmless, I hasten to add!)

Rosa has a tummy bug, I don't think it's too serious, except that obviously she's off nursery where they've had noro virus this week! Don't think it's that though, but am being very careful over hygiene.
Finished up using the crutches today, they really do help ease the pain of walking but I feel such a twonk!
Love and air hugs (so you don't get infected!)
Lizi.x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Lizi - HopE Rosa feels better soon  

Chelley - Do you work for IBM?  im only asking as my DH used to work for them and that was their policy too, i got 6 months paid mat leave then took another 6 months unpaid, but i still accrued holidays too so i had almost 15 months off  

Sar - Sorry i dont have any advice about getting Alice to take a bottle, does she just refuse it totally?

Sam - I only went back cos my year was up    .

Eli - Huge Congrats on your BFP, and Welcome, I had those crampy feelings too for a while, i think it was til about 10 weeks but i think it just stretching, maybe have a word with your MW if your unhappy.


----------



## Chelley

Hi everyone,

Lizzie -    My DP was looking it up on the internet last night, it was so funny, neither of us had heard about that before.  However, we also read that it's not a good indicator, so I guess we will just have to wait for the scan like everyone else, but then we can test the theory can't we?.    If you feel so bad about the crutches you could always pretend you were going to fancy dress and put a pirates costume on.     Sorry I shouldn't laugh but I can't imagine you on crutches, pregnant and trying to handle Rosa too, how on earth do you manage?  Will it get better with the exercises or is this is for the duration of the pregnancy now?  Hope Rosa feels better soon.  

Debs - No I don't work for IBM, I used to though and I think their policy is even better as you get the back to work money for 3 years.  I work for one of their competitors and it's a great place to work so I hope that they are not too upset when I tell them about pg, I am sure they will be fine.  15 months off, sounds great. 

Eli - Congratulations on your BFP, I like everyone else had those pains and I spoke to the MW about it and she told me that it's very common and that sometimes your body will still go through the motions at around the time when you would normally have your period and between that and the growing pains it can feel like you are going to get AF.  But like everyone says, call your MW and get some reassurance, mine has been great when I have called her, very helpful.  I am sure you will be fine and you will have your 12 week scan soon too right?  

Sar - sleeping though at 10 weeks, wow that's great isn't it? Oh I can't wait to do all the baby yoga and other classes and stuff, enjoy every minute. 

Sam - Sorry to hear about the mastitis, sounds very painful, glad that your mum is there to help out.  Can you still manage to feed?  Hope you feel better soon.

Sorry if I missed anyone.

Chelley
x x


----------



## eli..g

Thanks you so much for all your help and words of wisdom ladies  

After going to bed last night feeling rough, I woke today like a new woman, so did not call the mw.  But I will do that next time ( well hopefully there wont be a next time obviously!)

Sam.. wht happens after the epu at rbh then?  Where do you go after 14 weeks? 
Sorry that you have been felling poorley, must be awful, but glad to hear you are on the mend slowly.

I know some of you already from the other thread, but am looking forward to getting to know everyone else.

xxxxx


----------



## sam mn

eli glad things are better today. after epu its the day assessment at pgh mat. i went for sailsbury hospital for mat services in the end as it was closer than poole to me. one of my friends works on day asssessment at poole so if you do ever need to go there i know you will be in safe hands. she squeezed me in (through the back door) for a scan at 36wks cos i was happy with my community mw assessment, even tho i was sailsbury patient, got a few Qs from scanning dept tho.

lizzi glad the crutches are helping. dont worry what you look like. im sure you look gracefull.

debs how come the let you tag on holiday! i had to take mine before. took 7wks, thats why i went off at 32wks. mind you im only back 4wks then ive got 2wks hols. something to keep me going.

thanks everyone re thoughts. nasty mastitis is starting to get better. boob is not quite so painful and temp has gone. i was adviced to actually increase feeds as i was only feeding nathan 2 times a day from me. the rest were bottle feeds. so have gone back to 4 feeds a day! so when all cleared up will have to starting the weaning process again. trying to do it gradually and have weaned off the boob before i go back to work. i dont want there to be loads of change in nathans life all at once.

sam
xxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Sam - Glad the mastitis is getting better, i finished work on 14/12/06 so i had used all of that years holiday already and because i had my 6 months mat leave and then took 6 months unpaid leave to take me up to 17/12/07 i still had my 8 weeks holidays to use so i used most of them to extend the time i had off before i went back.


----------



## Marielou

Sam - Oooh you poor thing, mastitisi is just horrible, I had it about 2 months ago and have never felt so poorly!    The advice is right, feed him as much from that boob as possible, it can hurt but its the best thing for it.  Good luck with the weaning process after you've recovered, you've done really well to get to 9 months   

Eli - Welcome!  Yes, it sounds like growing pains to me, very common but also very scary!  

Lizi - Poor you with your SPD   Glad the crutches are helping.

Sarw - I don't think I'm your friend anymore   I'm sooo jealous over Alice sleeping through!!   Can she have a word in Ethan's ear?! (all I can say is - wait for teething to start   

I treated myself to the maclaren techno xt last night, our stroller is a bit useless now really, wehad a M&P ziko and it doesn't have proper shoulder straps which is just stupid with a toddler!

I'm in Milton Keynes at the moment, come down for the weekend as my dad is over from spain.

Mari exxx


----------



## stephanie1

hi

Sam, I hope your mastitis will get to its end soon. And as Marie says 9 monhs of BF is a great acheivment!

SarW, I sm jealous too.

Marie, I also bought a sstroller but a light one as I cannot face travelling with the booaboo to \France as you need a big boot for it. We are off to France to see the family in March and 2 weeks to Spain in June near Denia so I am buyin bits and bobs for James. This week I received a pair of babybanz sunglasses and put them on his face.He felt surprise at first bu then rrealised that he could still see! That was quite fun! The stroller i got is the McLaren triumph and it is only 5 kilos so should be handy.

Lizi: how are ou coping? and with a litle one in the house it must be tough. Have you got help.

Steph


----------



## LiziBee

Short post as R is still being sick and I have mountains of washing! (Also have to work on pirate costume!!)
Sam - my mum used to work on the womens unit in SDH! I'll be spending 2wks in Salisbury in October, maybe use and the 3 kids could meet-up sometime? Also you accrue holiday while on paid Mat leave (including SMP) are you sure you're not being diddled out of extra money/time?

Marie - I'm jealous! The mothercare Aulto just isn't the same!

love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## sam mn

lizzi that would be fab re meeting up in oct. amazing to think you will have no 2 with you by then. re holiday i had to take it all before mat leave as going back in a different finacial year. so sadly no extra holiday to take.

come on hear to unwind. have just fallen out with credit card again. wont change address, have now written, spoken on the phone (which they wont except) and gone into branch. aaaaaaargh! statements still going to old address. what does it take. all i want to do is clear it and cancel the bl**dy thing. sorry re rant feel sooooooooo much better. never get cc with abbey far to much hassel.

marie are you still BF? im still really enjoying it (appart from the mastitis) but know if we are gonna try again that i will have to stop as we are hoping to go straight to med iui. have already decided that if they say my bloods suggest that iui is futile (i am nearly 3 that we are not gonna take the next step of ivf. scared about starting the emotional rollercoaster again. sorry waffling. certainly takes mind off of rant re CC.

sam
xxxx


----------



## stephanie1

Hello

Samm, I feel that you have a lot of courage to start again.
May I give one little piece of advise re-bank/cc, I happen to be a compliance officer in a different area but it all works the same and the best is to say at the branch or on the phone that you want to filoe an official complaint because the stats on those are sent to the FSA they do not like this. This way you can also then ask to talk to a manager to get something moving. Good luck with the CC and the IUI or IVF, the only difference between the 2 if you aleady had the injectons is the egg collection balanced out by the fact that stats are better!

Steph


----------



## Marielou

Evening,

We had photos done today in Mothercare, OMG how ddangerous, they were all SO lovely and we spent a fortune!  But, SO worth it, we had them done for mum's 60th in April and got a lovely one of me and my sisters and our LO's laying on our backs on the floor, looking up at the camera, was so nice and we've all ordered a copy.  Also got some updated photos of Ethan and braved a breastfeeding photo which is just gorgeous.  Very pleased. 

Ethan ran off while we were looking at the photos, all 3 of us were keeping an eye on the 4 LO's while they played at a table with some crayons and paper, we turned around and a few seconds later ethan was gone, we ran through the store calling for him and my first thought was 'Maddie' - my sister ran outside and it seemed like forever until I found him emptying bedding onto the floor    Little monkey! Awful moment when I didn't know where he was though ...

Sam - Yes, still BF, hoping to naturally wean when he is ready.  I can do natural FET/IUI so thats our plan for now, my cycles are regular 28 days and I'm ovulating, so fingers crossed! 

Lizi - I've had my eye on the techno xt for ages, and when we had the probs with the ziko I just knew I had to have it!  Got it for 10% on boots.com with free delivery and quadruble points - £16.72! Bargin!  Plus, I had about £70 on paypal so that helped too  

Stephanie - We're off to Spain in June too - going the 20th, I think.  I really liked the techno as it has an extendable hood with UV cover, so no need for a shade-a-babe    Where are you of to in France?  I love it there!

Marie xxx


----------



## stephanie1

Hi Marielou

what a great story about the pics, we have my mum's 60th too in March and that reminded me that i want to make her a book album of James pics. 

I am from Paris suburbs in the south and my grandparents from Angers in the Loire Vallee.

I hope you will enjoy Spain. What cream brand did you get for Ethan?

Steph


----------



## sam mn

where has everyone gone?

feeling a bit annoyed. clinic called to change our appt time. we have already booked train tickets etc, so where as we allowed plenty of time to get in to london and clinic now only have an hr to play with. so hoping there wont be any delays on the trains that day.

hope everyone is well. i have back ache from nathan wanting to walking everyone where holding my hands of course. he looks so grown up.

sam
xxx


----------



## Chelley

Hi Sam,

I think you should be ok with an hour to play with, but I know what you mean, you make your plans and try and make everything as stressfress as possible and then something always seems to come along and spoil it.  I am sure you will be fine and if you clinic is anything like the clinics in London that I have attended, I always end up waiting for ages anyway, so don't worry if you are a little late for you appointment, I am sure they are able to cope with that in London.

Aww how cute that Nathan wants to walk everywhere, he sounds lovely.

Good luck with the appointment.
Chelley
x x


----------



## LiziBee

Sorry for going AWOL, v.v. busy with work. Normal 'service' will resume at easter (I hope)!
Step - did I mention I really liked Orlay as a girl's name but DH says he wont call his daughter after an airport!

love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## Chelley

I know this is a bit of a premature question, but is there a time limit on when you can have try with a new cycle after having a baby? 

Hi Lizzi - Glad you are ok, has Rosa recovered now?  

Hi to everyone else.

Love
Chelley
x x


----------



## LiziBee

Chelley - yeah, it's when you think that you can live forever on the reduced amount of sleep you are now getting!! OK, most recommend a year to get your body 'back in shape', but it's really when ever you feel ready.
Lizi.x


----------



## stephanie1

Hi

I so agree with you Lizz sleep deprivation is the worst and that almost got me depressed and DH took over for a while to allow me to rest!! 
I assume you meant Orlay would have been nice. I had a name if James would have been a girl and who knows I may still like it if I get very lucky!! It was Nessa. (I watch too much TV and in particular Las Vegas where I picked the name up)

hello to all

just a quick one: Marie how is your knee? hope you are getting better

Steph (on the move in France, was in the Loire Valley 3 days and now in Paris for a week)


----------



## sam mn

thanks chelley for reasurance re train time and appt time. i ask my clinic that same Q about how long to leave it before trying again. i was kean not to wait to long as old biological clock is a ticking. they recomended coming for planning appt when nathan was 9mths. as it happens we are waiting to start when nathan is going to 1, just feel like its the right time. hoping we havent left it too late. have you had your 20wk scan yet?

steph hope you are having a good time away.

lizzi hope your not working 2 hard. how are things with you?

hi to all.

starting to worry about returning to work. only 2 mths left being a full time mum. so dont wan to go back.  

sam
xxxx


----------



## LiziBee

Sam -  

Scan went well, one nice healthy baby  will try to get some pictures up when I get the time!
Love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## stephanie1

great news Lizzy!!!


----------



## Chelley

Hi Lizzie,  Great news on the scan      and guess what, I am stalking you again as we also had our 20 week scan yesterday. (It's getting kind of spooky now isn't it? )  did you find out the flavour or are you keeping that to yourself?


HI to everyone else, yes we finally had our 20 week scan yesterday and everything appears normal and fine and we can relax a little bit now, even though I don't think I will truly stop worrying until it's in my arms.  The little tinker wouldn't turn over so they couldn't tell us the sex definitely but they think it's a girl.  Which would mean that your theory is right Lizzie.  

Today is the day when I have to tell my boss. Wish me luck, I am so nervous, I think I have it completely out of all proportion and it will be fine.

Hope everyone is well.

Love
Chelley
x x


----------



## LiziBee

Chelley - you scare me  Glad the scan went well, it's so fantastic to see them on the screen isn't it?! So, how'd it go with the boss??

Lizi.xxx


----------



## Chelley

HI Lizzie - I know, I am pretty scary.    My boss was great, he was surprised at how pregnant I was as he had seen me the week before, but he congratulated me and said I was doing a great job and he hoped that I would come back afterwards.  So I can't ask for more than that now can I?    Feel like a weight has been lifted.

Hope everyone else is well.

Chelley
x x


----------



## LiziBee

Really pleased it went well for you Chelley!

M/w appointment tomorrow - just my second one in 21weeks!!

Lizi.x


----------



## sam mn

glad scans went well lizzi and chelley.

chelley glad boss took the news well.

nathan has chicken pox! poor little boy is covered in spots. he has had a temp and is a bit crabby but he is being such a good boy. i just wanted to cuddle him and make him all better but he still wants to play and run riot.

sam
xxx

ps been trying to update pic for ages and site wont let my upload pic any suggestions


----------



## wolla

Lizi & CHelley - glad scans went well.

Sam - oh dear, poor Nathan.  Hope he recovers soon. Wow, not long til your planning appt - best of luck.

very quiet on here at the mo......

Wolla
x


----------



## LiziBee

Sam - poor Nathan!! Hope he doesn't get it too bad.
Lizi.x


----------



## Chelley

Sam - Poor nathan, hope he's feeling better soon, although he sounds like he is coping well.  Not long now until your appointment, how are you feeling about that?  Excited or slightly nervous to go through it all again. 

Lizzie - Only your second MW appointment, that's even worse than mine.  I had one at 8 weeks and then one at 16 weeks, I have another one scheduled for 24 weeks.  I think it's bad that there are no more scans now, I think we will pay for a 4D scan as I can't wait 20 weeks without seeing the little one again.  How did the appointment go, did you hear the HB?

Love to all
Chelley
x x


----------



## LiziBee

Had a good appointment and heard a heart beat - 130 BPM and it sounded like a train to me!!

Lizi.xxx


----------



## stephanie1

hi


Sam, hope Nathan will recover as soon as possible.

liz, 130 your bub must have been in action!

chelley, what a nice boss!

steph (back in the uk)


----------



## Chelley

Lizzie - so a HB of 130 means it must be a boy then hey?  

welcome back Steph, how was the holiday?

Love
Chelley


----------



## sam mn

have had a really hard wk. last post i said nathan not to bad with pox well he got worse. really high temp sick, lethargic but not sleeping at night etc. than on top of that he was just getting better than had a bad few nights with his first two teeth arriving! he still is waking in the night now. im knackered! 

chelley im trying not to get to worry or nervous about trying again. found it v hard (as we all did) first time round, so want to try and take it in my stride. wee have said if i begin to find it to hard again that is when we will call it a day. we only have enough stock for 3 goes at iui anyway. so we shall just wait and see. we were hoping to try in april before i go back to work but af arrived late so not likely able to fit it in before we go on hols. so all being well will be june/ july. 

still quiet on here where is everyone. hope you all had a nice easter.

sam
xxxx


----------



## eli..g

Sam.. just wanted to wish you luck for your appt next week, hope it goes well for you.  Poor Nathan, hope he will soon be feeling better.

Steph.. I like your new picture.. james is growing fast.xx

xx


----------



## Chelley

Sam - Poor Nathan and poor you, you must be shattered, at least you are not back at work yet hey?  Hope he is feeling better soon and you manage to get some sleep.

Yes it is quiet on here isn't it?

Chelley
x x


----------



## sam mn

steph love the new pic of james. i cant believe he is 6 mths already. mind you i cant believe we are planning nathans 1 st bday party.

chelley thanks. nathan is soooo much better now. he seems very happy again. spots are nearly all gone. and he is sleeping better. thank god! how are you feeling now? and how are you to lizzi? hope PG is treating you both ok.

hi to all.

sam
xxxx


----------



## LiziBee

Sam - I am never doing this again. I've been in tears half the w/e due to the pain. And just to warn you, if one more person tells me 'it will all be worth it in the end' I will flatten them! (I know it will all be worth it, I only have to look at Rosa to see that, I just don't want to hear it any more!!!!)
Glad Nathan is getting better!

Marie - are you going ahead with the FET? Good luck if you are.

Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## sam mn

lizzi thanks for the warning. i wont utter a word . sorry to hear its so painful. did u have it so bad with rossa. thinking of you. 

sam
xxxx


----------



## stephanie1

Hello

Lizzi, you have passed the half way mark so on the right side!!!!

Sam, when reading about Nathan I was remembering what my dad told me about my grandma who used to go and visit any family that had illnesses with her babies so they would catch it and be immunised!!! Terrible and good at the same time hey!!! Let's organise a chicken pox party! can you imagine!!! 

Chelley, the hols in France were very tiring as we saw everyone! I had really never done that except for our wedding!! Anyway, I used a travel monitor for James that is great and tiny it is the Nscessity and I would advise it. I aslo found that to buy what we are used to in France you have to go to hypermarkets to get the choices. I had taken the microwave stereliser to find that my mum's microwave was too small for it so I was glad to also have milston tablets for sterelising. 
Aside from this it was great to be there but I ate and drank too much which is not helping with the weight. 
Also went to my office last firday and that was nice to see everyone from my department and others. It is funny to see people and their reaction. I was surprised by a few that were happy to meet James and went for a cuddle! 
How is everyone?

Marie, how is your knee?

Steph


----------



## sam mn

steph funny you should say that about a chicken pox party. my great niece is 1 at the weeked also has it. she has her party on saturday and possible still infectious so my niece has warned everyone, but is still going ahead with the party. i will let you know if people brave bringing there children! not sure if i would have taken nathan if he hadnt had it. sounds like it was tiring in france. you sound like you need a holidy to get over it. when are you planning to go back to work? 6 wks for me  .

sam
xxx


----------



## Marielou

Hello!!  

How are we all?  My knee is doing well, can bend it now but can't bend and weight bear, if that makes sense?! Still changing nappies on the sofa   
We're having FET this cycle, I have my first scan on thursday, we're having a natural cycle so no drugs which is fab but makes me a little nervous, I know our problems are all male factor but because of all the IVF etc I've kind of got it in my head that I have a fertility prob, which I don't!    Dr. is hopeful, but I am cautious, I can't ever imagine having only 1 tx and a baby!  Would be a dream come true!    
My sister announced yesterday she is unexpectdly preg   - I don't know why, but any time I have fertility tx, one of my sisters gets pregnant, its like its the only time they can possibly have sex.  I mean, honestly!     Trying to be happy for her whilst being insanely jealous that I can't just 'whoops' and have a baby.  Grumble, grumble! 

Gotta go, baby awake!

Marie xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Well I handed in all my maternity paperwork! I stop on July 7th 2008 and have asked to return July 6th 2009 if the job is still there. Plus I have 12 days holiday to take before then so it's one day of a week at least from now until then!!!

Sam - look at it this way, you will be able to drink a hot cup of tea from top to bottom!! Once you get over the first week it's not so bad.

Marie - so nice to hear from you! Can't believe one of your sisters has done this to you again  Will you stop b/f in time for ET or carry on? I really hope it works for you. 

love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## wolla

MArie - I'm a bit out of touch so not sure what you've done to your knee, but glad it's on the mend (ha - I always do nappies on the sofa anyway, it's the only place I can get him to lie still long enough ).  Best of luck for your FET and   to your sister - although another niece/nephew to love Auntie Marie can't be all bad eh?

Sam - coming back to work is not so bad once you get back into the swing.  It's just a new routine to get used to.  Are you going back full time?  Hope your planning appointment today goes well     

Lizi - bet you can't wait to finish work, must be hard going at the moment.  Does Rosa understand that she's getting a little brother/sister?

We've just got a place in the local nursery for Thomas one day a week.  BIL was looking after him one day but has just got a new job that doesnt' fit in, so we had to find an alternative quickly.  Luckily DH and I both loved the nursery when we went to look around, and they've offered us a place starting in about 6 weeks - arghh, scary stuff.  Not sure how he'll take to it really but I'm sure he'll be fine - any reassurance welcome.

Steph - sounds like you had a tiring holiday.  Love the new photo of James - looks like a good strong little fella.

Best go and do some work
Love to everyone
Wolla
xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Marie - Best of luck for the FET.  Isnt Ethan a similar age to one of your neices?  i remember you mentioning the PG and TX thing before  

Lizi - OMG, how exciting, are you looking forward to stopping work?

Wolla - Ive been thinking about puting Hannah in a nursery for a morning or 2 per week to get her used to other kids, but not too sure about it as we dont have to do it.

Sam - I went back to work a few weeks after Hannah's 1st birthday, i was lucky that i could do a few hours per day and add one on every week up to 12 weeks which im still doing  , did 9-5 on Monday and it felt like such a long day, i used to do 3x12hr days before my mat leave and i'm supposed to be doing 1x12hr day and 1x5.5hr day, but thinking of changing to mornings only, i was so dreading going back but now i quite enjoy it, i dont like being away from H for so long but its nice to see my friends again and like Lizi says, have a hot cup of tea/coffee from beginning to end.  Is your planning appt today?

Steph - Glad you had a lovely holiday.

Chelley - Hope you are well.


----------



## LiziBee

Wolla - she points to my tummy and says "baby" and every so often will give it a kiss. Last night she patted it and said "sister" so I tried to tell her that she is the sister and the baby might be a boy or a girl and she can't choose!!
debs - like you wouldn't believe!
Love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## sam mn

planning appt went well. bloods are all fine, they want me to have screening scan, which im having on monday, to check all is ok. then its all systems go. going to use clomid and progesterone supps this, (just clomid last time). we have 6 amps which we were told would be enough for 3 goes at iui. so we are geared up emotional and finacially for 3 attepmts, but the dr has said that if sperm is good quality they could potential only use 1 amp. so now im in a delemia. i think that for an attempt to be must effective 2 amps should be used, but i dont want to get to the end of 3 and it not have worked and regret not trying with only one giving us more goes. dh just want to stick to 3 as we had planned. sorry waffling. anyway if cyc;e works out may start this month. 

one thing im not looking forward to is stopping BF. i love it so much.its a really close time for us both. nathan is only having one feed a day from me now, but im just finding it hard to stop it. lizzi when did you stop? the clinic didnt really give me any advice only that i had to stop prior to first cycle.

thanks debs, wolla, and lizzi about encouragement re going back to work. lovely to think of a hot cup of tea!

hope all is good with everyone.

marie glad knee is getting better.     for this cycle

sam
xxxxx


----------



## LiziBee

Sam - I always told the clinic that I was breastfeeding. I asked to do an unmedicated cycle so I didn't have to stop but somewhere the message didn't get through (and I'm not saying in which direction) and all of a sudden I was given a HCG jab and realised I'd have to stop then and there. I was heartbreaking but I'm glad I did it. The suddenness meant I didn't get wound up in advance and also apparently an abrupt stop can give a quick raise to your fertility so maybe that helped me get my BFP?! 
Re one ampule or two - are they done at the same time or at separate bastings?
If they are done at the same time I'd be inclined to use one but if it's two occasions I think I'd give at least the first cycle 2 ampules. I can't really explain the logic except to say that LRI seem to have a pretty high success rate for double bastings.
Hope that helps
Lizi.x


----------



## eli..g

Hi all

Sam, i'm glad to read that everything went well at your appt, and you are nearly all systems go!!  We only ever had 1 amp put in, but i know waht you mean about only haveing 3 and doubling your chances maybe!!

Marie, I know exactly the pain you are in, I had wrist done last july and still cant bend and load it at the same time!!  Have still not been able to go back to work... I get soooooo board!!!  Hope your knee feels better soon xx

I seem to have had a repreve from the nausea for a week now!!  Feeels so lovely to be human again!!
e xxx


----------



## sam mn

lizzi thanks for your comments. the bridge only do one basting. i think we will go with using both amps for the first go and take it from there.

eli glad sickness has stopped fingers crossed its gone for good. are you looking PG yet? would i notice if i bumped into you in poole  

sam
xxxx


----------



## eli..g

Sam.. I can still keep it tucked away under loose clothing, but yes I do have a small bump appearing!!  But maybe we could meet up sometime??!!  Maybe we've already passed on the street and dont know it!!  Exx


----------



## sam mn

had sceening scan this pm. all good. no cysts etc. looks like ive ovulated already this month, day14, so that should be good for starting next cycle. af needs to have arrived by day 26 so we can fit in treatment before we go away on our hols. would really like to try before i go back to work so dont have that pressure.

eli would be good to meet up sometime. are you working full time at the mo. when do you go on mat leave?

sam
xxx


----------



## stephanie1

Hi girls

wow Samm, I am amased! you are already cycling again! It feels like yesterday when we were trying together!!  

Eli, well you are lucky to be near Samm, as it could be nice for your kids when they grow up and if you get on well to know that they are not alone!! 

As anyone been to one of the DCN meets? I am kind of thinking about it but would rather meet people in my area.

Steph


----------



## LiziBee

Step - sorry, never been.
Eli & Sam, I used to live in Bournemouth and later Poole, oh how I miss the sea!
Sam - hope AF comes in time for you!

SPD pain now getting REALLY bad 
love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## eli..g

Yes it is a lovely area to live, i'm lucky to have been brought up here!!

Steph.. yes We have been to several of the Dc meetings and always found them informative and fun too!!  Its also good to meet real people in a similar situation and realise we are certainly not alone.  Have also made some good friends that i'm still in contact with. None of which are local though, but I would certainly say its worth it!!

Sam will pm you about meeting up... it would be good !!

 Lizi  it must be awfull take carexx


----------



## sam mn

steph i cant quite believe myself! but nathan is nearly 1 and im not getting any younger. want to try before i hit 38.

lizzi sorry to hear you have lots of pain.  

eli have pmd you.

sam
xxxx


----------



## Chelley

Hi everyone,

Lizzi - So sorry to hear that you are suffering with the pain, is there nothing that the doctor can give you, or have they recommended any Physio or anything?  It all fine people saying it'll be ok in the end, but what about now hey?  I have been suffering terrible leg pains in the last week or so which I know is associated to nerve in my back.  Sometimes the pain is so bad that I just have to stop walking and stand until I feel like I can bear it again.  I mentioned it to the MF yesterday and she told me that she can't put me forward for any Physio because I had the problem before, even though it was years ago and that if it get's any worse I will have to go to the doctors.  I am going to book an appointment for next week, I don't feel like suffering any longer than I have to.  She also told me to try Aqua Natal and Yoga classes.  I know it's harder for you as you have little Rosa to look after, but have you tried any of these, or is SPD different and can't be helped by exercise?  Hope you get some relief.  

Eli - I have family in Bournemouth so we get down there to visit them and it is lovely to get down to the beach and some fresh air, I wish we could live a bit closer to the coast, but being in Birmingham means that we have a bit of a drive to get to any coast.  Now you have reached that 4 months stage I imagine you will start to show rapidly, I was still in my normal clothes until then and all of a sudden bang, I am growing rapidly by the day, mind you some of it might be the fact that I can eat again now without feeling sick all the time and I suddenly have massive cravings for chocolate, which I am not doing a good job on fighting.   

Sam - Good luck for the cycle, great that the scan went well.   

Marie - Typical that someone always seems to get pregnant around us when we could least do with it hey?  Never mind, maybe whilst everyone's attention is on your sister then you can sneak in a stress free cycle while the rest of the family is not looking.  Good luck to you too.   

Hi to Debs and Wolla hope you are both ok.

Love
Chelley
x x


----------



## eli..g

Chelly.. yes its lovely to ba able to fancy eating normal things again... not just ryvita and ribena!!  Just been shopping and bought custard slices( amongst other things, not just custard slices!!!!).... yummy...  Off to a baby fit class tonight.  Bump has grown this week yes....


----------



## Marielou

Hello! 

Thanks for the   over my sister - I haven't spoken to her since - not intentional, I'm jut not that close to her, we live 150 miles apart and whilst I often email/ring my other sister, I don't with this one - but we do get on when I'm visiting.  When she's not flouncing like a drama queen that is   

Lizi - Nope, I plan on continuing breastfeeding, and Ethan is nowhere near ready to stop so I think we'd have a fight on our hands if they wanted him to!   

Sam - best of luck when you cycle again   

Aaarggghhh DH is telling me to get off pc, dinner is ready!

Marie xxx


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Marie - how is it going with this cycle? I read on another thread that you weren't quite sure if it was going ahead? Nightmare on your sister getting pregnant, typical isn't it  

Lizi - sounds like you need a   as well. Can't imagine the pain you must be in especially when you're got a wee one to cope with plus being pregnant. Did you find out the sex of the baby?

Eli - it's so lovely when your bump starts to grow. I used to constantly have my hand on it, dead giveaway!

Sam - good luck with trying again.

Chelley - hope you are doing ok. 

Steph - DH and I went to our first DCN meeting a couple of weeks ago. A couple in Edinburgh have set up a Scottish group. It was really good and very interesting to hear everyone elses story. They also set up a creche so we took the boys with us. I think it would be worth going to a meeting if you get the chance.

It's Jamie's 4th birthday today. Where has the time gone! As usual he got far too many presents. Took the boys to soft play this morning then my mum and dad came over. We had a Spiderman birthday cake for him. We're also going to have a wee party on Sunday for him and his friends so no doubt the house will be in uproar. Daniel has got his 22-24 month assessment with the HV on Monday so I just hope he does everything he should! Going to go and watch a thing on Ch4 called Cotton Wool Kids. It's about overprotective parents so I think I'll relate to this. Why can't we wrap them up in cotton wool!

Hi to everyone else,

Viv


----------



## Marielou

Oh wow, he's 4?!  Happy Birthday Jamie!    

My cycle is continuing - thank goodness - my lining has thickened some more and it looks like I'll be ovulating sunday/monday.  It would have been Charlie's 4th birthday on monday (well, his edd) and its also mum's 60th on monday so hopefulkly he'll be looking down on me and the embies and sending us all his luck    

Enjoy the party on sunday!

Marie xxx


----------



## going it alone

Hi all
Sorry I haven't posted for soooo long.

Lizi - have you tried an osteopath, I've seen someone on a baby prog going to one for SPD and it worked for her, I know a good one in Ibstock. PM me. Must meet up soon. xx

Samm - Great to see that you're cycling again. best of luck hun.

Viv - Hope Jamie had a great birthday.

Sorry that's all folks. I can hear crying.

Love to all I've missed out
Sam xx


----------



## LiziBee

Sam - lovely to hear from you! If you know a good Osteo I'd like to hear about it. I tried one last time but finished up in even more pain so I wont be going back to her!! Would love to see you and the girls if you get the time 

Chelley - there are no aquanatel classes open near here and I find just swimming with this weight out front sets of more back pain BUT I have started antenatal yoga with a lovely teacher so I'm hopeing that will help. As for physios, they say there is no more they can do 

Viv - 4!!  wow! Hope he has a great day.

Marie - love the new pic of Ethan.

Eli - custard slices? Yum!!

love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## Chelley

Hi everyone,

MarieLou - Good luck, you must have had ET by now?  How are you feeling?

Lizzi - Saw on the other thread that you have managed to get some massages, so hope that helps.  How is the yoga?  I am going to a pregnancy yoga class too, which is good, but I have to admit I thought it would be a little more focused on exercise, but it's more about breathing and chanting and some stretching.  Maybe that's what yoga is, as I haven't been before so could be that I was expecting something unrealistic.    Anyway I will keep going even though it's expensive, (£6 per session) because my MW told me that all people  she knows that went to yoga had an easier pregnancy experience.  Sold!  Haven't tried the aquanatal class yet, but if I get chance I will go and buy a costume and go this week. 

Viv - Happy Birthday to Little Jamie.  Sounds like the birthday was great fun.

I haven't been sleeping too well, I seem to go to sleep fine, but then wake up after just a few hours sleep, then I read and can sometimes get back to sleep and but sometimes, like today I didn't so I finally got up at 6:45am and am shattered now,  I did intend to have an afternoon nap, but somehow that never seems to happen with my job.  It doesn't matter what time I start I can work 24/7 and still not finish everything.  Only 12 weeks to go until I leave now though and with holidays it will be even less.  Hurray.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Chelley
x x x


----------



## wolla

Chelley said:


> I haven't been sleeping too well, I seem to go to sleep fine, but then wake up after just a few hours sleep


All good preparation for when the baby arrives 

Wolla
x


----------



## Chelley

Hi Wolla - Yes my MW said the same thing, but I think I could do without the practice to be honest.   

Chelley
x x


----------



## going it alone

Hi again - two posts in a month, I am doing well!!!

Lizi - don't they do aquanatal at loughborough now? I went when I was having the girls. It was great. It was in the training pool and afterwards we would all stand round in the water and chat whilst they opened it up to the public. When we all clambered out it must have been such as sight, the whole pool seemed to stop and stare. Well wort it for the laugh. I think Oadby were doing it as well at the time. I'll get the name of the Osteo as soon as poss, I'm round M and Ds at the mo. Must get together soon.

Love to all
Sam xx


----------



## going it alone

BUMP!!!!


Sam xxx


----------



## LiziBee

BUmp? Oh yes, quite a big one 
Now looking at an induction mid-july to combat worsening SPD pains  Looks like the time and money I'm spending on 'natural childbirth' classes is wasted. Oh well.

Dh got a promotion (and about bl00dy time!), sis is off to Zurich with her family week after next (we are talking emigration and not holiday), getting a new car (berlingo) and having no luck selling mine (anyone want an x-reg punto?) Think that covers it. How's everyone else doing?
L&H
Lizi.x


----------



## Chelley

Hi Lizzi - Well done to your DH on his promotion, that will help with the finances, good timing huh?  Zurich is lovely, I have been there for work a few times and it's very pretty, so you will have a lovely place to visit.  Of course in true stalker fashion I am also trying and failing to sell my car, which is a Honda S2000, beautiful but not very practical with a baby and I know which I would rather have.    I hardly dare ask but I don't know what an induction really involves, apart from that it starts you in labour early, but what do they do and why does everyone try to avoid it?  And if it's just early labour then wouldn't you be able to use your natural childbirth skills after that?    Sorry if these are dumb questions but I am kind of burying my head in the sand when it comes to thinking about the actual labour.  

Our anti-natal classes still haven't come through so we have no idea about what to expect on the actual day etc.

Also, had an appointment with the doctor yesterday as the mw told me to book some physio through him for my sciatica and he told me that he doesn't refer pregnant ladies for physio.  I think I believe her not him, but anyway still no appointment, he also made me late for my yoga class as I had to wait so long to see him.  

We had another 4 D scan today as the baby wasn't laid in the best position last time and they couldn't get a good picture, but today was even worse, I think this baby is just camera shy, so we have one last attempt on Tuesday next week.  The lady doing the scan today was rubbish compared to the last one and she was really impatient with us,  she kept saying that we probably wouldn't get any better pictures anyway. I don't think she wanted us to come back next week for another go, well for £200 we think that we at least want to try and that's our decision not hers and the pictures she took were worse than the ones we got last week anyway. In fact come to think of it, I didn't like that lady.   We are hoping that we get a different scanner next week and that the baby finally wants to show it's face.  

ooh, a bit of a moaning post there wasn't it, I didn't know I was in need of a rant until I started posting, sorry.  
Hope everyone else is doing well.

Love
Chelley
x x


----------



## going it alone

Chelly - how daft that your gp doesn't refer pg ladies for physio. In our area ladies who are pg with twins or more have a group session with the physio early on to prevent probs and then they have an open physio appt ready for if they need it. I went to an osteo, and then the physio with sciatica. It really helped. I only changed to the physio because that was free and I was worried about finances at the time.

Lizi - did you get to see an osteo about your SPD? I'm sure that some of your natural childbirth will be of some use, especially for the early stages. As I never bothered with natural childbirth as I thought that mine would bound to be a more medical delivery, I'm not as knowing as I should be about it. Congrats to DH for his promotion.

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## wolla

Very quiet on here at the moment isn't it.

Chelley - hope you get a good pic at your next appointment.

Thomas has started nursery one day a week - was his second day yesterday, and we didn't even have any tears.  As soon as we got into the building he was taking his coat off - obviously depserate to get in there and start playing.  Was lovely, as he's cried every time I've taken him for the settling in sessions, and his first full day last week - am so pleased that he's settled in quickly.  He's coming on really well, and learning new words every day - although his favourites are 'Igglepiggle, Big Cook and Pooh'!!  

He's still a terrible sleeper, and most nights I'm up for at least 2 hours in the middle of the night trying to settle him - but during the day he's great fun, so it does make up for the bad nights.

Hope everyone's well and enjoying the sunshine (while it lasts!!)

Love
Wolla
x


----------



## Marielou

Ethan's been a really poorly boy, awful sickness and TMI poo so watery that even a bomb proff nappy couldn't hold it!  He's back in disposables for now because its easier to throw the nappy away rather than wash it when its like that.  (plus I've just got some new Flexitots and I don't want to stain them!    )

Wolla - Ethan was a terrible sleeper up until a few months ago - 2 hours in 24! I'm serious! hats 2 hours SLEEPING   He has naturally got out of it, and now mostly does 7-7. 
Ethan's not saying much, but I know he'd say Iggle piggle if he could! 

Chelley - Did you try having a cold fizzy drink or some chocolate before the scan? During my 4d one Ethan kept on putting his hands in front of his face   and his head in my placenta - they said he was so sleepy and grumpy - well, he came out of the womb sleepless and happy and very very smiley - I wonder where that sleepy grumpy baby went?!  

Marie xxx


----------



## Chelley

Hi wolla - Great that Thomas has taken to nursery so well, are you planning on going back to work, because at least if you do then don't have to worry about him having a good time during the day.

Hi Sam - I spoke to my MW and she has told me that she will refer me next time I see her, which is next week, so hopefully that will get me an appointment, as sometimes it is so painful I can't walk and I am worried that I will get stuck somewhere and not be able to get home.    Everything going ok with you?

Hi Marielou - Poor Ethan, I hope he feels better soon.  Have you found that the flexitots are the best real nappies?  I would really like to use the re-useable nappies, but there is so much choice, I really have no clue where to start.  It's funny you should say about the fizzy drink and chocolate on the 2nd attempt at the 4dscan I tried the fizzy drink which usually gets the baby moving, but nothing, on the 3rd go I tried the chocolate and success, we had fantastic pictures and a lovely video, we are so so pleased that we perservered and went for the 3rd attempt as the scanner lady was really trying to put us off going back.  The scanner lady we had the 3rd time was lovely much more friendly and we felt the whole experience was much nicer, even if we hadn't got the pics we wanted.  Check out my avatar now, OK I know that we might be slightly bias but isn't that just the cutest picture ever?  That is the babies feet underneath, it's still a very bendy baby with it's legs up over it's head most of the time, I can't wait t meet him/her.  We decided not to find out for sure now on the sex as we are close enough to wait.  

Hope everyone else is ok.

Love
Chelley
x x


----------



## stephanie1

Hello

Chelley, I agree with you, great picture and amsing too, after all you efforts it paid out!      

Marielou, poor Ethan, explosive poos are not fun for them nor for us!! I would have never managed re-usable ones and I just found out about the Bambo ones which are a better fit than huggies for James and nice as they have different animals on them so we get a wuick picture session while changing him too!! I hope he will get better soon. My first 2 months with James was that kind of nappies 3-4 times a day until my neighbour prescribed James Gaviscon!! and he still has half a sachet a day on top of the rest for reflux.

James is too under the weather with a cough, wen to the GP and he was given an inhaler and nothing for the cough so I give him Calpol night to alleviate him a bit. I think I may go back tomorrow if it goes worse as it will be a week. How long do you think a baby needs to fight off a cold?

Wolla, I am glad Thomas likes nursery. I will be bakc at work in July and chose a childminder for James who grew up in Franc elike me so he will be able to keep up with the French! and she is flexible which I need as I commute to London by train and you never know with those

hello to everyone else?

when are the next babies due, there are a few isn't it? Lizzy? and then Eli?

Steph


----------



## eli..g

Steph.... james looks so happy sat there in his bath!!  He's grown so much!!!

In answer to your question.....I'm due 10 September 25 weeks now.... but lizzie is way before me!
Still got everything to sort out as have done nothing yet.!!  We have a holiday coming up so will crack on with everything when we get back.  

Poor ethan... hope he is feeling a bit better now xx

Chelly... glad you are pleased with your 3d scan pics at last.  Where did you have them done?
I dont think there is anywhere down this way that does it.

wolla... good to hear your little thomas is enjoying hi time at nursey.


----------



## LiziBee

It's true I am very fat! Somewhere between 6 and 10 weeks to go.
Chelley - love the picture and admire the restraint!

GTG Rosa needs mummy! love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## sam mn

just a quickie ladies. been awol fo awhile, life has been hectic. been on hols, had nathans 1st bday and i went back to work.  . absolutely hating leaving him. he is fine waves me goodbye with a big smile on his face. he has been a bit clining on my 1st day off tho.

hope all bumps and babies are doing well. sorry to hear ethan and james have been poorly.

most go nathan has woken!

sam
xxxx


----------



## Chelley

Hi Lizzi - I am with you on the fat front Lizzi, I feel huge now, only another 8 weeks to go, if I make it that far of course.  Do you find some people just stare at your bump?  I am thinking of getting a t-shirt printed saying "I'm not fat I'm pregnant".  Although yesterday someone actually did ask me when I was due, which made me so happy, I think other people are nervous to say anything just in case I am just fat.  

Hi Steph - Sorry that James is not well either, I am not sure how long a baby takes to fight off a cold, but I know that my friends lo had a cough for a couple of weeks and it seemed to drag on, but he is all fine now, I don't think this changing weather helps either.  But still no harm in checking with the GP again, always better to be safe and put your mind at rest. I didn't know that babies can have Gaviscon, but I wouldn't be surprised if our lo has become dependant on it, the amount that I am taking at the moment.   Hope James is feeling better soon.  Great that you found a French speaking child minder, I think it's a wonderful gift to give a child a second language. 

Sam - Poor you on going back to work, it's so strange being this side of the situation, I have times when I think roll on my last day and then others when I get worried that I will really miss it and I feel kind of strange that I won't be around and will miss out on the plans for the coming months.  I sit in meetings and come up with ideas and then I think, yes but I won't be here to see them implemented and I feel kind of sad.  Don't get me wrong I am dying to be a Mum, but I also feel nervous about letting go of a career which has taken so long to build.    But I'll bet by the time I go back my thinking will have changed completely.  

Hi Eli - We had our scans done at Mums clinic in Sollihul, Birmingham, but I know that St.Georges clinic in Harley street do them too, although I don't know how much they charge.  You can always do a search on line for 4d scans and see if you can find someone in your area.  Ours cost £190 which is pretty steep, but I imagine that London clinics may charge even more, if you do have them done, make sure you have the choice to go back a couple of times for another try without additional costs, as you can see from our experience, patience pays off in the end.  15 weeks to go and if I remember rightly, this was the nicest time as I wasn't too big and the morning sickness had stopped and I didn't feel so tired, so enjoy it. 

Sorry if I missed anyone, hope you are all doing well.

Feeling pretty nervous about the birth now as it gets closer and still don't have any appointments for the ante natal classes.  Also, I was keeping up with the 3rd trimester thread but then lots of people posted terrible birth stories last week and it has really got me freaked out, I was already a bit worried but now I have all these things going round in my head.  Luckily I have a mw appointment on Wednesday and I can discuss my concerns with her, I am sure she will put my mind at rest and I am just over reacting, but right now I am thinking that maybe I should have an elective caesarean in order to minimise the risks on the baby.  

Spoke with my boss this morning and told him I was feeling rubbish and he said I can take it easy and work from home all week. Yeahhh, mind you I have to watch out that I don't spend all day on here.  

Love to all
Chelley
x x


----------



## LiziBee

Chelley - they were rotten to post all of that, it had me very upset too but I'm pleased to say that it all appears to have stopped.
Also check out Nappyhead for some great t-shirts, mine reads "it not over 'till the fat lady SCREAMS!!"

Sam - it can be really upsetting but honestly it will be worth it in the long run!
love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## stephanie1

Hello

Chelley , James is still coughing but I ended up calling my uncle who is a chemist and suggested a syrup to help him get rid of the flegm. So off I went to the chemist to get it. Ans surprise surprise again you need a prescription for this in the UK when it is sold off the counter in France! So had to wait to today when my mum came to see us in Spain on hols and inpne afternoon it has already heled him. Why do GP in the UK do not prescribe them then!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 
Anyway, re your work thing Chelley I really understand where you are coming from. It took me 3 months to get me off my blackeberry 4 times a day and I still check it daily as I am afraid to miss something. I also like the intellectual challenge and half of me is keen to go back to work and my other half feels guilty to leave James/ The bottom line is that he is getting clingy and it may be best for hime anyway and if I want to tx again at some pont I need to get some sort of balance back.

Lizzi and Chelley, I feel that some people have pretty bad birth stories and realised that all my friends had kept those stories away from me when I was PG and they came out after to help me with my own issues. So we all have different stories and you have to go with the flow no matter the prep you do. Good luck girls

Steph


----------



## viviennef

Hi, I've not posted here for ages but do read the posts. Never seem to get a minute these days. I won't even attempt personals but just wanted to say hi and bump the thread up a bit.

All fine here, Daniel was 2 a couple of weeks ago and is a wee devil, into everything. I forgot how tiring a two year old is! Jamie is doing great and will be going to pre school nursery in August then school next year, can hardly believe it!

Anyway, hope everyone is ok and will try and keep more up to date with this thread,

Viv


----------



## Chelley

Hi Ladies, just wanted to bump the thread and see how you are all doing?

Steph - Hope that James is better now, I am not sure why chemists over here seem stricter, we seem to be getting more like the US all the time, with people being afraid of being sued, it's getting crazy, but glad you sorted out James in the end.

Lizzi - Like the slogan for the t-shirt.    How are you getting on with the SPD? Hope you are not in too much pain, I know that you were considering early induction if it got worse, let's hope it doesn't come to that as I know you would like to go for the natural birth.  

viv - Nice to hear how well people are doing after the treatment cycles and everything, so nice to know that life can be normal in the end.  Happy birthday to Daniel and Jamie, they look like little angels in their pictures, but I can imagine it's a little more hectic in real life.  

Hi to everyone else.

I am feeling much better this week as our builders have finally vacated the building.  Hurray.    So now the house is getting back to normal along with the enhancements the builders made.  I think I didn't realise how much stress all the mess and dust was causing me, I feel so much more relaxed now.  The only downer is that DP is away this week in Dublin and I am missing him like crazy.  

We still haven't bought a thing for the baby yet and we discussed last night about how we really need to start doing that as it's getting close now and although we still feel a little superstitious about it, we will have to buy some things soon in case the baby comes early, so I am going to make a list of everything that we need and then we can make a start.  We have decided which pushchair and moses basket, so it's just a matter of finding the best price, but it's the smaller things which we need to really think about.  

Any tips on reusable nappies?  I would really like to give them a go, but there is so much choice, I really don't know where to begin, is anyone else using them and if so is there any that you definitely wouldn't recommend?

Hope everyone is doing ok 
Love
Chelley
x x


----------



## LiziBee

Chelley - go to the eco-parenting board, there's lots of real nappy chat there! I'm a real convert and LOVE the totsbots bamboo!
SPD not too bad thanks, really hoping I can bare with it and go without the induction!
GTG as migraine is blurring vision!
Lizi.xx


----------



## going it alone

Lizi - Here's hoping you can avoid the induction. You're not having much luck are you SPD and migraines, mind you I had a couple during pregnancy, ended up going to the hosp for a chieck up with the first one. Like you, I'm a totsbots bamboozle fan.

Love to all go to go soz.

Sam xx


----------



## LiziBee

I think it may have been the perineal massage gel (why am I so allergic to everything  ) thank goodness it didn't induce itching as well!!
sam - if I don't go for induction then I may have sometime between ending work and having my hands full, which should coincide with the school holidays. It would be lovely to see you and the girls if you have the time.

Lizi.xxxx


----------



## LiziBee

Really lovely to hear from you Caroline!
Lizi.xxx


----------



## sam mn

lizzi and chelley cant believe you have not got long left. where has the time gone!

caroline good to hear from you.

sam bet your looking forward to the summer hols to spend more time with your girls.

we are on our first cycle of iui with clomid. scan tommorrow to see how things are going. feeling anxious being back on the rollercoaster.

sam
xxxx


----------



## stephanie1

jut a quick post to wish good luck to Samm  for the scan

Steph


----------



## Chelley

Sam mn- Good luck with the scan hope it all goes well.  It must be a nightmare starting all over again, but it will be worth it in the end.     Does it really seem like we haven't been pregnant long, honestly I feel like I have been pregnant for years.  

Caroline - Don't worry about keeping up, I struggle with that and I haven't even given birth yet.    It's lovely to hear how great everything is going for you and Seb is absolutely adorable, how cute is that picture, it's lovely?

Sam and Lizzi, ok done my research and I am taking your recommendation and going with the tots bamboozles they look the best and I love the coloured wraps they look very sweet. Thanks for the tip.

I only have 2 more weeks at work now and I can't wait to finish, I can't really concentrate very well anyway, I am so preoccupied with everything baby related, so it's just as well really.

Have a nice weekend everyone

Love
Chelley
x x


----------



## sam mn

chelley it seems like yesterday when you and lizzi were first PG. just you wait till you have your littleone in your arms and the time will fly by. im so excited for both you and lizzi.

scan went ok. 3 lead follies b ut lining still thin only 6mm so early on in cycle. got to wait to see what clinic sees tommorrow. having scans locally so always a delay on decsions from clinic. i hate waiting.

love to all bumps and babies.

sam
xxx


----------



## LiziBee

sam - fingers crossed for that lining!

Chelley - I'm with you on that one, it feels like forever!

Lizi.xxx


----------



## sam mn

quiet on here at the mo.

just a quickie to say back on 2ww.

hope all is well with everyone.

sam
xxxx


----------



## Chelley

Good luck Sam, I know the 2ww is a killer.    How was the lining in the end and how many embies did they put back?  I have everything crossed for you.     

Chelley
x x


----------



## sam mn

thanks chelley. jsut had iui so sperm not embies inseminated. linning was 7.3mm on mon so hopefully would have thickened up nicely by wed. had 3 good size follies. so heres hoping 1st time lucky this time round.

sam
xxxx


----------



## Chelley

Sam - Great lining, I have everything crossed for you. Hope you cope with the 2ww ok.


----------



## LiziBee

Sounds good Sam!


----------



## going it alone

Best of luck Sam xx


----------



## SarW

Good luck Sam! 

How're you doing Lizi? ..Not long to go now.

Sorry I've been away for so long. I never seem to get a moment to myself, although I'm totally in love with motherhood. Alice is now almost 7 months old, and is so much fun!  She's really laughing and finding things funny now. She's quite a nosy little girl and loves being in on the conversation. We now have 3 teeth, and she's sleeping through from 7PM to 5 -6.30 AM. I'm so pleased that I can now go to bed early...What with breastfeeding, and ALice not accepting a bottle I was beginning to find it quite hard. She enjoys her solids too, and it's meant that she's a lot more settled and predictable in the day. 

DH and I never really think of the donor issue. DH is totally besotted by her, and loves spending time with her, and doing bathtime. DH & I talk openly about the donor, and telling Alice when she starts to understand. Both of us are so happy and Alice has really fulfilled our lives. Telling her seems like an age away, although I suspect it will come around before we know it. I'd be grateful if anyone can share any experiences? I know it's a long way off, but I thought I'd see whether anyone has talked about it? 

How's everyone else doing? It's been a bit quiet in here lately. 

Love
Sarah
X


----------



## LiziBee

Sarah - Rosa has the 'my story' book from the DCN, hopefully she'll never remember a time when she didn't know. Can't believe your little angel is 7 months already!
Sam - how long now until you test? Sending lots of positive vibes!

Well I've now finished work for a whole year! Just got to go back in to pick up a few bits but basically I'm done and if we don't get another grant I guess I wont be going back either! Really looking forward to a few days/weeks just sleeping before this baby comes. Saw the Cons on Monday and have turned down his offer to induce at 38 weeks (because of the SPD pain) I'm sure he thinks I'm nuts! Instead I will have a sweep at 38wks and go back and 'review' the situation at 39 weeks if nothings moved. He thinks I shouldn't go over due but obviously I wasn't wearing my poker face when he said that bit because he immediately said that I didn't have to if I didn't want to but they would want very close monitoring if I decided to go on any longer than that. Not sure what that means exactly but having twice now gone through all the natural childbirth classes I'd really like the chance to use what I've learned!! (BTW Sam, you wouldn't believe the state of IMPACT now, there is NO WAIT, they actually see you at the appointed time!!!) 

lots of love to all
Lizi.xxx


----------



## SarW

Lizi...Any nice plans for Rosa's 2nd Birthday tomorrow? I hope she has a lovely day!


----------



## LiziBee

Sarah - she had a party at Rothley Imps on Sunday, we cheated and hired the venue with my post-natal group for a joint party, took LOADS of stress out of organising it! And she'll have another little bash here tomorrow with the babes from my antenatal group so I think she's doing rather well out of it! Can't believe the little rascal is 2 already!
Lizi.xxx


----------



## sam mn

thanks for all your well wishes. test is next wed so 5 days to go. keep going from being positive to we ccant be that lucky type feelings. but im generally doing much better than previous 2ww, seems very different. im sure i will still be upset if it doesnt work.

lizzi cant believe rosa is 2 and that no 2 is nearly here! did rosa have a ncie birthday? parties sound fab.

chelley how are you doing.

sarah nathan still only has 2 teeth! so alice is beating him and she is 6mths younger! nathan didnt take a bottle till he was 8mths than luckily i was able to combine breast and bottle till he was 13mths, so keep perserving with the bottle at different times times of the day, you never know.

sam
xxxx


----------



## stephanie1

Hello

Samm, hope your DH will be ok with meds

Sarah, nice to hear from you, we feel the same re donor and James is growing fast, at 9 months he had 6 teeth which is a lot for is corrected age of 6 months really. He is 9 kilos and doing well. Loves his childminder, I think, and I am now back at work and think it is ok.

Liz and Chelley, hope you are well and cannot wait to see a pic of your litlle addition


Hello to everyone else

Steph


----------



## going it alone

Lizi - So sorry that I forgot Rosa's birthday. I was lying in bed this morning and realised. I don't believe you about IMPACT. Could it be because of a certain person's impact?!? Mind you can't complain, he did the biz for me. Hope you don't go too far over. My friend is in for the seepw on Tuesday. She'll be 13 days over by then with no. 3. She only went 10 days over with the first two. Best of luck.

Stephanie - I can't believ how big James is now. Isn't it amazing how quickly they grow, no matter how small they started off.

Must dash. Sorry to everyone else I missed.

Love Sam xx


----------



## Marielou

Hello,

Ethan's nearly 21 months old now and sooo funny, copying everything we do and being a typical toddler and very cheeky!  We've just got back from 11 days in Spain, had a wonderful time and thoroughly enjoyed it.  I have an appt next week re: IVF#4, I swing between terror at going through it all again to acceptance, I am very broody and would dearly love another so no choice really! 

Liz - Sorry I forgot Rosa's birthday, hope you al had a lovely day together xxx

Stephanie - Woweeee can't believe how big James is - he's about the same weight as Ethan!  

Sam - Best of luck for test date.

Marie xxx


----------



## wolla

sam - best of luck for testing on Weds.

Lizi - belated happy birthday to Rosa, parties sounds fab - can't believe she's 2 already.  Hope all goes well with no2 and you get the natural birth you want.

Caroline - great to hear from you, Seb is gorgeous.

Marie - good luck with appointment.  Glad you had a nice hol -weather had to better than here!!

Don't get much chance to post these days, so sorry for not keeping up with everyone's news.

Thomas is doing great - starting to enjoy his 1 day a week at nursery.  He's chattering away to us now too - putting 2/3 words together and sometimes coming out with full sentences - if he gets bored when we're at someone elses house he grabs his coat and stands at the door muttering 'I going home'.  He's sleeping through about 3/4 nights a week now which is a vast improvement on none.

We're off to Wales for a fortnight on Saturday so hoping for a huge change in the weather before then.

Hi to everyone I've missed.

Wolla
x


----------



## Marielou

Sorry wolla that cracked me up, thinking of Thomas standing there saying 'I got home'  -how awkward, particularly if you're enjoying yourself and would like to stay a bit longer! 

Ethan's very chatty but in his own language - he says maybe 10 words, which is highly frustrating for his 3 year old friend who doesn't understand why Ethan can't talk!

Marie xxx


----------



## LiziBee

wolla - Rosa will sign 'go home' which is fine for those friends who don't do baby signing classes but v. embarrassing when they do!!
Marie - good luck!!
Lizi.x


----------



## olivia m

Hi Sarah
Just following up on your query about when to start 'telling'.  Many of our members start chatting with their baby when doing routine things like nappy changing etc.  Not that Alice will understand but it gives you a chance to practice the language and feel comfortable with it.  You then don't have to worry about starting because you already have!
You might want to download the Telling and Talking 0-7 booklet on our web site for more support and guidance about how to 'tell' in a way that feels right for you.
Best wishes
Olivia


----------



## sam mn

just a quickie before bed to let you know did test today and we got another  . im in shock wasnt expecting it to work!

hope everyone is well.

sam
xxx


----------



## LiziBee

WooooHoooooo!!!!! Fabulous news Sam!! So pleased for you.
I think you mentioned about meeting up in October when I have to spend half the month in Salisbury? Well I now have dates, I'm there from the 6th to the 19th October. So if you still fancy it PM me closer to the time.
Brilliant news, hopefully it's one in and one out very shortly as I'm not sure my tummy will cope with any more stretching!
Love and hugs
Lizi.xx


----------



## Chelley

Sam fantastic news.  Congratulations.  I wish you a very happy and uneventful 9 months ahead.  

Chelley
x x x


----------



## sam mn

thanks girls. scan is on the 30th july.

liz still on for oct. not long till you and chelley meet your babes. 

sam
xxx


----------



## going it alone

Sam - Amazing news. Huge congrats

Love from

Sam xx


----------



## LiziBee

Just a quick up date.
Tried for a sweep on Saturday but baby had moved 'back to back' again over night pulling the cervix up high and back so the m/w couldn't reach to do it. Will be trying again on Tuesday (tomorrow) but I'm not overly optimistic. 
Assuming that I don't go into labour (sweep or no sweep) it back to see the consultant a week today to discuss induction again. I don't really want to be induced again, I've done natural child birth classes twice now so it would be good to use them at least once but I'm not sure how much longer I can stand the pain of the SPD etc. 
love to all the other mummies and their babies!
Lizi.xxx


----------



## Chelley

Oh Lizzi, good luck for tomorrow, I know that you are already trying everything possible, so fingers crossed that finally things work out and you can have the sweep and get things moving.   

Love
Chelley
x x


----------



## stephanie1

Hi

Lizzi, good luck tomorrow and for baby's arrival

you too Chelley!! 

as for me, I have been back at work since the start of the month and it feels like the right thing for me and James has a great fun at the childminder who plays with him all day!! 

I have to admit that the day goes fast and I look forward to see him in the evening and we have an hour in the morning too as he wakes up really early and I get a rest!!!  

steph


----------



## going it alone

HI
Lizi - I'm hoping that no news is good news - that your visit to the mw on Tues worked, sweepwise. We're thinking of you. 

Love from 
Sam, Libby and Amelie

xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Sorry, still here  Back to IMPACT on Monday to discuss induction.
Lizi.xxx


----------



## going it alone

Best of luck - there's still time before the induction.

x


----------



## sam mn

lizzi hope things start off naturally. good luck hun. hope appt went well. 

hope your doing ok. any signs?

sam
xxxx


----------



## LiziBee

Had the sweep, it's got a week to do something then it's back to the hospital again!
Lizi.x


----------



## going it alone

Glad you've had the sweep and they're giving you time. How's bubs lying?

Sam x


----------



## LiziBee

Head down and on it's side. Got to keep on all fours still!
Lizi.x


----------



## Marielou

Ooooh I thought that might be a birth announcement then, Lizi!      for the next few days 

Just to let you know, IVF#4 is kicking off next month


----------



## eli..g

Lizi... hope that little one makes an appearance soon............


----------



## LiziBee

Marie - sending you oodles of luck!
Lizi.xxx


----------



## stephanie1

good luck Lizzi

and Sam


----------



## wolla

Lizi - hope LO has made an appearance by now x x

Sam - huge congratulations

Marie - good luck with IVF #4 

Hi to everyone else

Wolla
xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Wolla - no such luck!!

Had a stretch and sweep today. If that doesn't move anything then its on for induction on Friday. The good news though is that I'm already 2cms dilated so as this is my second all they will do to start with is break the waters and see how it goes so I do have a chance of avoiding that horrid drip and the epidural.

Love to all
Lizi.xxx


----------



## *Suze*

hi ladies

just gate crashing.......to wish lizi good luck  

also...hi to wolla......long time no hear   

hoping to be joining you guys in a couple of weeks with Bronte    

love to all
Suze xx


----------



## Chelley

Good luck Lizzi, posted on the other thread too, but sometimes gets a bit busy over there and posts get lost in the masses.

2cm dilated sounds great doesn't it, maybe I am being stupid but doesn't that kind of mean that you are already started in early labour?  I didn't realise you could get dilated without going into labour.  Anyway it sounds like things are moving along.  So fingers crossed it all starts off today or tomorrow.  

Hope everyone else is doing well.

My due date is tomorrow, but no signs of any movement yet, so looks like we will have to be patient for some news on this thread.  

Love
Chelley
x x


----------



## LiziBee

Chelley - its a '2nd baby' thing, my cervix just isn't as tight as it used to be!
Suzy - hope to see you here soon  

Lizi.x


----------



## stephanie1

So good luck to Lizzi and Chelley


----------



## SarW

Can't wait to hear baby news soon! 
Let's hope the weather cools off a bit beforehand.... ;-) 

How's everyone doing? I really don't get on much nowerdays...I find it so difficult keeping up with what's going on.  
DH, Alice & I are doing great. Alice is almost 8 months now....She has been teething loads lately, so not much sleep. We now have 5 teeth, which seems to be quite a few for her age. 
I've been stressing out with finger food at the moment as she has a tendency to bite off lumps of anything that goes in her mouth, and then gags and is sick everywhere :-( 
She's also not put on much weight in the last 3 weeks. We got her weighed a few days ago, and she's only gained 1 oz! She's pretty little, so I didn't expect much. I'm just hoping it's down to teething! 
I try and offer her breastmilk but she's really off it at the moment..I almost have to force her to take it  

We're both enjoying all this weather. It's lovely to be able to sit in the garden....She loves sitting in her nappy in the shade.  She's so cute, and all smiles. 

Suze...We can't wait for you and Bronte to join us!! I've all my fingers and toes crossed for you both! 

Eli...How're you doing?...Not long left now. 

Well, better dash. Bedtime beckons.... 

X


----------



## sam mn

lizzi and chelley cant wait to hear news of your new arrivals. good luck to you both. lizzi fingers crossed that things are happening and you avoid induction.

wolla and sarw good to hear from you.

steph how are you and james doing? how is it being back at work?

suze and bronte hoping you can join us ovre here soon.     

for those of you that dont get over to the over thread, just to let you know i had an MC last wk. we are doing ok. just feeling a bit empty. not sure if we will try again. i still feel so lucky that we are blessed with nathan. maybe thats our lot.

sam
xxxx


----------



## LiziBee

Oh Sam  I am so very sorry. I know words can never mean enough at time like this but I am sending you lots of love and hugs.
Lizi.xxxx


----------



## stephanie1

Hi

sorry about short post earlier, I really have been struggling with time now.

Sam, I am so sorry abouthe MC      

To give some of our news, I have been back at work since the start of the month, my choice and I am loving. 
I love James to bits and the first thing I did when I wnet back was to put his pic on my wall paper but I have been able to rest and have me time. I think that I had not realised that not having family near was a big thing and I had been with James 24/7 and it gets to you and makes you tired. So now I am finding myself again, James plays at the childminder all day long and I get him back with his smile (he is asmiley baby) which is great!!!

I read the thread regularly but do not always get a chance to keep up properly. So I hope you are all wel

Steph

PS: Sarah, James has 8 teeth already and it has been tough on him as he has had a cough when teething!!!! Glad you are well..............


----------



## wolla

Sam - am so sorry about your m/c - I don't get over to the other thread, so hadn't read your news.  bigs hugs to you and DH.

Lizi - hope you don't have too much longer to wait, and that things start of their own accord for you x x

Chelley - not long for you now either - good luck

Steph - Great that you're enjoying being back at work. I found it hard at first, but now I'll admit that I do enjoy the time away, and like you say - just being 'me' again.

Suze -   - don't get much time for posting these days.  Fingers tightly crossed that you'll be joining us over here very soon.

Sarw - ahhhh, the first finger foods - it's great fun isn't it?  Thomas has always gone right off food whenever he's been teething and they do go through stages of not gaining much if any weight so try not to worry. 

Hi to Marie, Viv, Sam (GIA) and anyone I've missed
Wolla
x


----------



## Chelley

Sam - So sorry love about your mc, you must be gutted, I really thought it was all going fine for you.    Take care of yourself, DH and little Nathan,  it's too soon to make any decisions yet.  

Steph - Sound like James is doing great and it's nice to hear a realistic view on going back to work, sometimes people seem to think that going back to work is not the right thing, but I completely disagree, it should be an individual choice and based on how you feel.  We have friends who have decided to give up work and stay at home, but mostly most of our friends have decided to go back to work and they say that they feel that they can  give much more to the children after having a break, also I think the children learn more too when they interact with more people before going to school.  

Suze - Hope that you are joining us soon.    

Sarw - Finger food and teething, all things I have to look forward to, so don't stray too far I am sure I will be asking for advice when I get that far. 

MarieLou- Good luck for your cycle next month.    

Lizzi - Going to check on the other thread to see if things have moved for you yet.   

HI to Wolla, Eli, Sam (GIA) and Viv.  

Still no movement here, Dp thinks it's going to happen tomorrow, but I am not so sure.
Chelley
x x x


----------



## sam mn

thanks girls. am doing ok. little nathan is our salvation. we took along time to decided whether we wanted another baby. i love nathan so much and find it difficult to imagine sharing that love. but we didnt want nathan not to have any siblings. im still not sure what i want. i was over the moon when we got our bfp and guttted when the pg ended. i suppose im a bit mix up about it all. and this makes me feel guilty.

re the work debate. i really didnt want to go back. im only doing 2 days a wk just to keep career ticking over. i miss nathan so much and hate leaving him. however i agree that its actually nice to get a bit of you back. i have even been shopping in my lunch hour which is bliss to do alone! i feel now that 2 days is not enough to get job satisfaction, feel like i leave things half done. but that was my choice. going to leave it a little while and think about looking for another job with more hrs. probably next yr when we send nathan to nursery. he goes to grandparents at present. sorry waffling on.

lizzi and chelley waiting with bated breathe for your news.

sam
xxx


----------



## Marielou

Lizi's news here ..... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=151603.0


----------



## viviennef

Great news on Lizi, thanks for letting us know Marie. Love the new pic of Ethan!

Viv


----------



## Bronte

Just wanted to say Thank you ladies for popping over see me..  We are on 

Bronte xx


----------



## Marielou

Eeeeek Bronte, how exciting to see you posting here!


----------



## stephanie1

Hi Bronte

I will join Marie in welcoming you here!     


Steph


----------



## *Suze*

oooh me too me too!!!!!   officially this time! 

how exciting!! 

thanks again ladies for all your lovely messages and posts 

love
Suze xx


----------



## HellyS

Ooo I think I will join you over here too, if thats ok?!

Helly
xxx


----------



## Marielou

Oooooh fab to see new members joining!  Lovely to able to welcome so many of you, hopefully with some more soon!

Marie xxx


----------



## viviennef

Great to see you all here, congratulations to all of you! Such fab news.

Viv


----------



## stephanie1

Hello

glad to see you too Helly and I see your due date is early dec ish?
well you must be starting to show well? 
how is it going? 

Marie, Ethan is nearly 2 then, vow!!!!!  sorry I am mixing threads but thought best to answer on this one

hello to everyone else

Steph


----------



## SarW

It's so exciting seeing some new ladies on this thread. I never dreamed I'd make it on here, and then all of a sudden we've an eight month old! Like you say Steph & Marie....Where does time all go?! I've taken to writing a day by day diary of what Alice is up to, as I'm already forgetting stuff. 
I can't wait to hear all your pregnancy updates! 
Suze & Bronte....HAve you both been feeling ok? I never got any symptoms for quite a while, other than feeling like AF was going to arrive for ages. 
Helly...Have you a bump beginning to show now? 

Marie...Ethan looks so cute! Is he into Thomas the tank engine with all the train track you were talking about? We've just been to a lovely 3rd birthday party this weekend at small model railway place. Alice loved sitting on the train with her daddy (in the carrier). It was great! Just as much fun for the adults as the children. 
Everyone was cooing over Alice at the party. It makes me so proud to be a mummy.  

Chelly & Lizi......How're you both doing? I'm guessing you must both be pretty busy? ;-) 

Steph....James looks adorable in his photo. As you say, I think Alice & James look quite similar  Are you doing anything for his 1st birthday? 
Is James crawling about & into everything? I think Alice is getting close to crawling. She sits happily and loves being on her front, and spinning herself round in circles. 

Well, better go. I end up rushing round like a whirlwind in the evenings.

X


----------



## Bronte

Morning ladies.. sympotms wise have got nausea especially after brekkie and then usually get it again mid evening... weeing more through the day but managing to get through the night without getting up. I am still poas just to make sure i am pg..  your probably thinking she is bonkers but i still cant believe it is real somehow..

My scan is the 28th of August two days after Suze..

Suze  Good luck with the IVIG today hunny.. let me know how your getting on..     

Marie - Talking of train tracks.. my DP has done nothing but talk about buying train tracks for the last couple of days . He wants to go out and get a camcorder to film me as i get bigger as well.. I think it will be nice to have this for our little one.

SarW- The diary sounds an excellent idea hunny.. i can imagine how quickly they grow and change in just a few months..

Helly - Im sure you said you are going to be away for a few days.. Enjoy.. 

Love to everyone..

Bronte xxx


----------



## wolla

Bronte, Suze and Helly - am sooooooo chuffed to see you all over here - seems a while since we had any newbies.  Enjoy your scans x x

sarW - what a good idea keeping a diary, but when do you find the time 

Love to all
Wolla
x


----------



## *ALF*

Hello

Hardly ever posted on this thread, but it's picking up now, which is great to see.

Bronte - having symptoms this early is a really good sign (I'm going for twinnies!!!!!!!). I'm sure you've heard it all/know it all before, but my tips to help with the sickness are;
- seabands (acupressure bands for sea sickness - about £7 from chemist) loved mine, didn't take them off for several weeks (well occasionally for as short a time as possible to wash them)
- ginger nut biscuits before even sitting up in bed in the morning.
- sweets (sherbert fruits or mints) to suck on (always had a few in my bag)
- plain biscuits to nibble on, digestive or rich tea (again always had a few in a pot in my bag)
- salt and vinegar crisps (chupsticks my fav) my sound odd as can be quite strong taste, but do work
- salted popcorn
- crackers for breakfast (not necessarily dry, I coped with butter on them and sometimes Philadelphia)
- lie on left side rather than right
- sip drinks

can't think of anything else at the moment.



> your probably thinking she is bonkers but i still cant believe it is real somehow..


  not at all hun, we've all been there ! I look at Jessica lying peacefully in her cot and still can't believe she's mine - do you think it might sink in by the time she's 18?

Jess screaming got to go............

Love 
Dawn


----------



## Bronte

Ooh Dawn thank you for the ideas... Especially the chipsticks.. i loved them as a kid... I have got travel bands and had them on most of today as my nausea was awful this morning right up until after lunch.. I dont know whether it will ever sink in hunny.. 

I called at my GP today and have got my maternity pack  my midwife will be contacting me soon..

Love Bronte xx


----------



## viviennef

Ooh, it's all so exciting! I remember getting my first appointment with the midwife and feeling so emotional that I was actually seeing a midwife and I was really pregnant! Enjoy every minute of it.

Viv


----------



## HellyS

Hi ladies,

Thank you all for your lovely welcome    I probably should have popped over here a while ago but it hs just started to feel a little real  

Bronte - Great news that you have contacted your doc and you will soon be seeing your midwife   I was SO excited when we had our first one, couldnt believe we were really going to see a midwife!  I then had (and still do have!) countdowns to each appointment/scan - much worse than the 2ww when you have to wait 6 weeks in between    Another sickness tip is to eat often - I found that if I got hungry I was STARVING straight away (no little hunger pangs) and then felt really sick!

Dawn - When Jessica reaches 18 you will probably not believe that you have an 18 year old daughter    She is just gorgeous  

Suze - How did the IVIG go?  How are you going symptom wise?  Hope you arent suffering too much but just enough to make it feel real for you    Not long until your scan  

Sar - I cant believe you have an 8 month old either - time really does fly over!  I have got a lovely "little" bump now and I'm constantly rubbing/feeling it, still amazes me everytime I look in the mirror or see myself in a shop window   

Lizi - Congratulations on your new arrival    You have given her a beautiful name, where does it come from?  I imagine you will be pretty busy at the minute!  Take care and enjoy  

Viv - Your boys are gorgeous - going to break some hearts when they get older thats for sure!

Steph - Im doing well thanks.  How are things with you and James?

Wolla - I bet you have your hands full with Thomas now that he will be into everything!  Does he go to a nursery or anything?

Do we know if Chelly has had her baby? Sorry if Ive missed it.

Well thanks again for the welcome ladies, hopefully will catch up with what you are all doing/chatting about soon    As Bronte said I am going away for the rest of the week (just nipped on before I go)  so will catch up when I get back.

Take care everyone
love
Helly
xxx


----------



## HellyS

Really is a quick one this time as we are away but just wanted to let you know that everything went well at the midwife.  She said my bump is a "good size" and certainly not a small one - OMG!!!  She said they start measuring at 28 weeks (my next appointment) so that will be interesting!  Junior (or Aniken as DH likes to call him/her - yes as in Star Wars!) was moving all over when she was trying to listen in and she ended up chasing him/her around my tummy - and I couldnt feel a thing - she couldnt believe it  

Anyway, take care everyone, speak soon
Helly
xxx


----------



## eli..g

Hi guys...its been busy here wow....

Helly its really good to hear you seem to be getting excited now,  I found it really took a long while to sink in and suffered quite badly with anxiety in the first 20 weeks.  It certainly does seem strang to see yourself in a shop window, sometimes i find myself stopping to take a second look!!!   I'm sure you'll feel those wriggles soon.!!

Bronte and suze... so great you've both made it here, I know i've said it before, but really am so pleased for you both..

Sarw... cant believe alice is 8 months... wow wheres that time gone!!  Does not seem like long ago we were sat whith pippalongstockings in the pup in manchester somewhere... all supping on non alchoholics....  She looks lovely by the way..

I've just got 4 weeks left to go now....  baby still wriggling loads,  it does like to throw itself around and seems to like traverse!! no sign of head engaging yet.  MW tomorrow..  Got huge fat feet and getting tired easily, but cant sleey either now!!  

Lizi... hope that you are all ok and everything going well for you.

Hope everyone else is doing ok....

  LOve to all of you


----------



## spooks

hello - I think I know most of you already  
very nervous about posting on here incase I jinx my good news     loopy I know but I don't want to be over-confident.
Just thought I'd say hello and will post again soon. Went to my GP's today to sort out my thyroid test (pre-exisiting condition that needs to be monitored in pg) and when he was talking about pregnancy I wanted to tell him to stop as it's early days      

Feeling rather sick already at about 4:30pm and need to eat little and often about every 2 hours   and gone off chocolate      

Speak soon, spooks


----------



## Bronte

Ooh Spooks  Hello Chick... I felt sick three days before my test date and its steadily getting worse.. I fell asleep last night sat up because i couldnt lie down due to my nausea being so bad... Dawn wrote a list a couple of pages back on foods to nibble on if your feeling sick.. Im on chipsticks at the mo..  Chocolate is a no no for me too.

Suze - How is the nausea coming along.. 

Eli - Only 4 weeks to go. I cant believe it.. 

Hello to all the lovely ladies... 

Bronte xx


----------



## *ALF*

Morning all

It's so great to see this thread getting busy again.

Bronte & Spooks - getting symptoms this early on really is a good sign, those little ones really are burrowing deep. I went off chocolate too initially, much to my distress as am a chocoholic, but luckily the desire came back once the sickness subsided. Also when I was pregnant a study came out that look at the mothers consumption of chocolate during pregnancy and the 'happiness' of the baby when 6 months old - it found that babies of mothers who had chocolate once a day during pregnancy where much more relaxed and content at 6 months than those who didn't eat chocolate - Now IF you need an excuse to eat chocolate, that seems like a very good one to me 

Bronte - have you tried lying on your left side, it really does make a big difference on the sickness front. You'll do enough sleeping propped up at the end of pregnancy because of heartburn!!!!!!!!! (all the delights to come!!!!!)

Eli -


> It certainly does seem strang to see yourself in a shop window, sometimes i find myself stopping to take a second look!!!


 yeah I remember that one    I often got surprised when catching my reflection unexpectedly, even at 40 weeks it still didn't seem quite real.
I hope you are relaxing lots in these last weeks - put your feet up and take things easy. Is that bag packed, just in case 

Helly - Jessica always used to play hide and seek with the midwife as soon as she got her Doppler out - quite how a 9lb baby can 'hide' at 40 weeks I don't know but my little rascal managed it somehow. In the end I got relaxed about it and never expected them to find her straight away!!! Gave the student midwife on the ward some good practice trying to track her down!!!!

Piece of useless information - a year ago today Jessica and her twin were returned to the mother ship as 5 and 8 cell embryos - what a difference a year makes  (ohh crying now !)

Love to all
Dawn


----------



## eli..g

Oh bless dawn that is so sweet,bet you cant believe you are now looking into her eyes!!

In refernce to your question.. yes hoosie bag semi packed last week, still keep adding bits and takin bits away!!!  Cant quite believe it'll soon be used!!  

The sickness is hoorid bronte, i know where you coming from, infact i found the nausea far worse.  In addition to the list someone wrote on the other thread i think, i found i lived on chipsticks too and s&v snack a jacks!!  Ribena pink lady apples and tomatoes dipped in loads of salt!!  I felt lost and would not go anywhere without my bottle of ribena!!  It does improve, so hopefully you'll feel better soon.

Mw appt this week & I have to go for a scan next tuesday as only measuing 33 cm    also unsure of babys position.  Still, baby is  fideting around like its on a spin cycle, so not too worried!!

Hope you all enjoying our lovely weather today


----------



## spooks

morning.
I've just spent the night sleeping upright too - but I am not complaining   
I have a little indigestion but find a few spoonfuls of natural yogurt before bed helps. It's a little uncomfortable sleeping on my right side - not sure why? But not going to worry. I thought I was imagining my 'sypmtoms' but we told both sets of parents our good news last night and my mum said she always knew when she was pg even before a missed af and my symptoms are the same as hers so I'm hoping that's a good sign. 
We went out for the day yesterday and my bag was full of snacks!   (I'd eaten some before Dh had locked up the house and got in the car  ) 

helly - I have updated my profile but as lou says I did it back to front - wanted to focus on the + (it's a very low key profile though and thankfully quite a short one compared to many peoples  )

Dawn -   a lot happens in year that's for sure. How emotional    

love to everyone else   spooks x


----------



## Bronte

Morning ladies..

Spooks - I am eating loads hunny.. so dont worry about it.. Its weird because i feel sick but also feel hungry..

I have got these funny little red veins in my belly button.. especially when i get overheated... Is this what they call spider naevi which is due to high levels of oestrogen?

Dawn - I doing the lieing on left side as instructed  I am such a fidget through the night though and keep turning onto my back... I read that its no good for the baby as it restricts blood flow.. so im trying my best to keep turning over..  The chip sticks are wonderful...  Jesscias piccie doesnt do her justice hun.. She is going to be a real heartbreaker.. .

Eli - I am with you on the salt thing... I have never been someone who likes salty foods... never use it in cooking or add it to a meal and now i cant get enough of salty snacks..

Love to everyone..

Bronte xxx


----------



## *ALF*

Just a quickie

Bronte - the lying on the back is only for much leter on in pregnancy at the moment you are fine to lye in whatever position is comfortable

Off to buy Jessicas christening gown


----------



## Marielou

Yes, I think its from 20 weeks you shouldn't lie on your back, something to do with the weight of the baby meaning you shouldn't lay on your back, and the laying on your left hand side is to help the baby get into the best position for birth - at the moment, its doesn't matter!  Awwwww but isn't it lovely to be thinking of these things?! 

I used to lurve sneaking little peaks at my belly in shop/car windows.  Amazing.  I also used to love lying on my side on the sofa, and catching my belly moving up and down out of the corner of my eye - gorgeous! 

Dawn - enjoy christening dress buying!

Marie xxx


----------



## Bronte

Thanks for the info Marie and Dawn... 

Dawn - Ooh christening dress how lovely.. She is going to look gorgeous..

Bronte xx


----------



## *Suze*

cooeee ladies

oh all this talk of salty snacks is making me hungry.....again!!! all ive wanted since about 2dpt is gravy!! so every meal ive had has had gravy on it....i can't get enough  

dawn - ah when is jessica's christening? how lovely buying a dress

spooks - i thought the eating was down to the steriods however ive not been this hungry during the time ive been taking them, so im putting it down to pregnancy now   its so lovely telling family isnt it....i can't wait to tell more people however dh is reining me in and said not to tell anyone else until after scan...booooo!!!!

eli - hope your scan goes ok next week hun, does that mean they think baby is small? im sure he/she is just snuggled up  

l've just ordered a mothercare and mama's and papa's catalogue.....how exciting!! dh is taking me shopping tomorrow as i cant fit into any of my pre ivf trousers and i really want to hide my bump for another couple of weeks   

bronte - 12 more sleeps to go...... 

love
Suze xx


----------



## Camberwell Nell

Hello, 

feel a little shy about crashing your group but Marie mentioned this thread to me, and it would be great to benefit from all of your experience and hang out with you guys. my name is nell, and I am 15w 3d with one little baba, after 10 years of ttc, including 10 ivf attempts ,last two with DE, and one m/c back in 2002.. just so nice to meet some people who are pg or as it seems reading posts lots and lots of mammys already, who didnt just get pregnant by falling off a log if you know what I mean lol. I'm 40 now, and since the scan, at 13 weeks finally starting to enjoy the reality and come out into the sunshine.. looking forward to getting to know you. love to know when you all started feeling movement. just cant wait. my edd is feb 4th incase anyone near in dates. I am a midwife so no point reading the books, just want to get the real news off you lot !!!

love nell x


----------



## spooks

Morning all,  

Welcome Nell   I've only recently joined this thread so I'm afraid I'm no help to you whatsoever    but it's a nice place to be. 
Speak soon, spooks


----------



## LLM

Dare I join this thread I hope I'm not jinxing anything but I feel mean talking about being pg on the other thread!

I am feeling great and the only symptom I have is the really heavy sore boobs, which I actually like because it makes me feel like something is happening!! We haven't told a soul and don't intend to until we've got the first scan out of the way. We went to the pub a couple of times over the weekend I was drinking slimline tonics which raised a few eyebrows but I told everyone I was detoxing until September which should get me off the hook until my scan and then I can come clean. I would like to keep it quiet until the 12 week scan but I know that's going to be impossible and everyone will have already guessed!!

Anyone got any tips for constipation??!!!!

Lou xx


----------



## Ging ging

Hi ladies,

Not posted on this thread before but needed to ask a really blonde question (I am blonde   ).  We have been very blessed and with are first attempt of donor icsi I fell pregnant with twins who will be making a appearance in the next 4-6 wks possibly.  My mum and I were talking about probably getting them christened, then she said what about registering them, does DH's name go on the birth certificate, and I said yes.  But then I vaguley remember being given some info from clinic about all these FAQ's and can I find can I B***ery.

So my dumb blonde pregnant question is, when a baby is concieved via donor sperm, DH's name still goes on the birth certificate but does there have to be something documented to say that it was donor sperm on the birthc certificate?

Feeling rather stupid for asking.

louloumac - have you tired prunes, or licqourcie (sp)

TQ.xxx


----------



## LLM

TQ - I am pretty sure that DH's name goes on the certificate and that's all for now but the bill that they are trying to push through parliment is the one which (if approved) will insist on the word donor being added to the birth certificate too.

I had forgotten prunes, will buy some at lunchtime!


----------



## HellyS

Hi all!

Nell - Hello and welcome!  I have only recently joined this thread too (was too scared to move over   ) but Im sure you will soon settle in.  I was feeling slight movements from about 19 weeks although they were VERY slight and I went for days at a time with nothing so they werent reasurring in the slightest!  I was at the midwife last week (24 weeks) and was saying i was concerned about movements and since I walked out of the room my bubba has been kicking me on and off every day - little monkey, certainly knows how to worry me already    

TQ - Its not a silly question    As far as I am aware your DH's name goes on the birth certificate but as Lou said they are trying to push a bill through parliment about it  

Louloumac - Hi!  Im sure your friends wont suspect anything... do you normally detox?  When is your scan?

Suze - How did the shopping go?  Its great buying maternity things isnt it!  Have your catalogue/brochures come yet?  I have just ordered the new mothercare one although DH thinks we have enough clothes to last Aniken until he/she is about 5    I know things wont last two minutes when they are little but I just cant resist!

Marie - Talking of watching your tummy move while watching tv - I spotted mine for the first time on Saturday night - AMAZING!  

Bronte - Do you have an Aldi near you?  If so get their salt and vinegar chipsticks - they are even more salty and flavoury than other makes    Like the others have said I think you should only avoid lying on your back after 20 weeks or so (you will find its not very comfy after then anyway   )

Dawn - Did you get Jessicas Christening gown?  Have you chosen friends or family for godparents?  I am dreading having to do that as DH doesnt really get on with my oldest friend....

Eli - Hope all goes well at the scan tomorrow - Im sure everything will be fine and your little darling will be absolutely perfect  

Hi to everyone else  

Take care
love
Helly
xxx


----------



## *ALF*

Fly past

Nell - Hello and welcome to the thread.  I first felt Jessica move at 13+6 and felt her everyday since, but I realise I was very lucky to have felt her that early.  Mind you the first movements where more like a general area of pressure mid tummy (just below my belly button) that would come, stay for several minutes then ease off.  I would get this several times a day, right from the start. I got my first real thumping kick on Christmas day at 21+4.

TQ - Yes, DH goes on the birth certificate, from now on everything is as if DH was the biological dad, you do not have to declare anything to anyone. 

We got Jessica's christening gown, it's a long traditional style, but simple not too ornate (I'm a simple being  ).  Her Christening is on October 5th.
Helly - we have chosen close friends as godparents and gone completely against tradition and are having two men and one woman. 

Eli - hope scan goes well  

Love to all
Dawn


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Girls,


Suze - Its so lovely to have you here  

Bronte - Its so lovely to have you here too  

TQ - Yes, its your DH's name that goes on the birth cert, he is the babys daddy.

Lou - Its so lovely to have you here too  

Marie - I posted to you on the other thread, but im so excited that you could be doing an FET next month.

Spooks - Its so lovely to have you here to  

Lizi - How are you and the girls?

Chelley - How are you and baby?

Nell - Hello and welcome, congats on your BFP.

Dawn - The christening gown sounds gorgeous, sounds like the one i have for H, its such a magical day.

Viv - How are you and the boys?


Hope you all are well, cant beleive my baby is a toddler now, she's so independent  , its so lovely too see all the new faces, not that theres anything wrong with the old ones   .


Hope you all are well,

xDebsx


----------



## *ALF*

Link to christening gown if interested http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10001_10001_66574_562476_-1


----------



## HellyS

Wow Dawn - it is absolutely beautiful. She is going to look a little picture (new photie is great by the way   )


----------



## Ging ging

Thanks ladies, for the responses.

Love the christening gown, its very pretty, we too have gone against tradition, they are'nt here yet but we have chosen 4 godparents per child.

TQ.xxx


----------



## spooks

Awwwhhh! that's a lovely gown. 
I'm very close to   now - if Dh wasn't loitering in the room I would be in full floods.

I know it's early days for me but I am so happy to be able to post on this thread. 

Lou - cures for constipation - have a pooh!    sorry! 
On a more serious note as I know constipation can be   - do you like bulger wheat and sun dried tomatoes? - if so have a bowl full of that with a good drizzling of olive oil and that should sort you out and tastes nicer than prunes. But be warned it can be pretty explosive  
Nice to see you on this board - I know what you mean about posting here I'm whispering and tip-toeing on here at the moment       


TQ -at the moment Dh's name is on everything with no sign of donor stuff - if you look on the main donor board there is a thread about the Bill of Parliament and its implications. I believe you will be asked if Dh is the father when you register the birth too and you say yes.  

Hello to everyone I don't know yet    

debs I looked at your profile at the bottom of your post - what a journey for you and a natural BFP at the end!   

Quick question for the experts on here - I think I'm 4 weeks and 5 days       but my belly is rather large and looking quite obvious already - do you think it's just bloated or because of the meds I was on and the fact that I'm still on cyclogest? I don't mind at all (like it a lot to be honest  ) I am quite small anyway so don't know if that's why it's more noticable? I also have one boob bigger than the other   
I took the plunge last night and ordered a pg book      

take care all, spooks x


----------



## Camberwell Nell

Hi there

thanks for the lovely welcome spooks, debs and everyone else. 

welcome lou, yes I was obsessed with my boobs for the first few weeks, as I felt they were my barometer, so constantly checking size and also darker colour of areola, he he , still big, still sore, have gone up to an e to f cup and I'm only a 32 back size. should do a bit of modelling on the side !how much bigger are they going to get ?  I'm only 15 weeks ! ah constipation the lovely companion of progesterone. so glad I've finallly finished pessaries. I just had muesli every day, and loads of fruit and water.

tq, I'm donor eggs not sperm, but yeah like the others said I think its nothing to declare, much more complicated if you are using your own eggs/sperm and surrogates I think.

helly thanks for the answer, but 19 weeks that seems ages and 24 till proper moves. shucks thats forever ! but my friend said she didnt get proper ones till 28 weeks ! so I suppose I should be prepared to wait . I love the name Aniken by the way. Where does it  come from ?

Dawn I prefer you're answer of 13 plus 6 wow that is reallly early, but 21 for big proper movements. ok I will have to be patient. 

love hearing about your christening plans, wow we actually do get real babies at the end of it all lol . 4 god parents per child, that is so  cool for birthday presents !

what is going on with the weather ? most rubbish summer ever. and I was hoping to get a tan as heard much easier when pg ? well I have a week booked in Portugal with dh in 2 weeks so I'll be on the beach then. hope everyone had a nice weekend. 

love nell x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Dawn - The christening gown is absolutely gorgeous.

Spooks - Sorry i cant answer your question, its been so long since i took the pessaries, im sure someone will answer though  

lou - I had something from my GP for constipation when i was PG, i cant remember the name of it though, it was horribly sweet, if you are signed up to the minor ailments scheme at your chemist they can give it to you also.

nell - I was in tenerrife just before i found out i was PG and got terribly burnt, think my skin was super senstive to the sun, be careful with the tanning.


----------



## HellyS

Lou- Good old Albran has done the trick for me    its not funny though as it can be so so painful - hope its sorted soon  

Nell - Aniken is DH's pet name for Junior.  As in Aniken Skywalker from Star Wars    I probably spell it wrong but it reads right!  He is a bit of star wars fanatic  

Just a quick question for you clever people on here...bit embarassing really.... my (.)(.) have started leaking - just on an evening and during the night and I wasnt really concerned as I know that this can happen at any time,however it seems to be orange - is this normal    

Hi everyone else - off for tea Im starving!

Love
Helly
xxxx


----------



## viviennef

Hi, it's so good to see how busy it is here now!

Helly - sorry, I can't help with the leaky (.)(.). My milk didn't come through until I gave birth. Have you thought of any names yet?

Debs - it's unbelievable how fast they grow up isn't it. Jamie is starting pre school nursery next week and will be at school next year, can hardly believe it!

Nell - welcome to the thread. I didn't feel movements till about 19 weeks and it wasn't every day which made me panic but it's totally normal. My friend didn't feel movement till 24 weeks so everyone is different.

Spooks - my stomach seemed to get a bump the minute I took the pregnancy test! I had to tell people at work at 9 weeks with Jamie as it was so obvious and the same happened with Daniel. I was trying to wait till 12 weeks before I told everyone but one of my colleagues asked me if I had some news when I was 10 weeks so I just told everyone then. Enjoy your pregnancy book!

Dawn - the dress is gorgeous, you'll be having a major proud mummy moment when you see her in it.

TQ - I agree with the others, your DH's name will go on the birth certificate. Wow, twins, you must be really excited. Do you know what sex they are yet?

Lou - I had terrible constipation late in my pregnancy with Daniel. The pain was so bad I thought I was going into labour! I was given lactulose which tastes pretty horrible but it does help. 

Everything is fine here. Jamie is fab and really into drawing and making stuff. Daniel is a complete terror and is into everything! We got them bunkbeds recently, big mistake, Daniel keeps trying to climb up to top bunk and they keep carrying on in the room for ages before they give up and go to sleep. Last night I heard this thumping and giggling so went up to see what they were up to and the two of them were dancing in the room and laughing at each other, so funny!

Hi to everyone else,

Viv


----------



## Marielou

Right, will attempt to write this message tonight, however, I have a little person upstairs doing his very best to ensure the next time I get any 'me' time it'll be 2058   

On that note, popping upstairs.

Right, fingers crossed, he's asleep.

Lou - I had the most awful constipation known to man when I was pregnant - I'd cry for a good 20 mins before doing a poo, and I was known to look in the loo for the baby afterwards it was that painful! (past 20 weeks) -  I was on 4 sachet drinks a day of fybogel!  
Ok, the thing I was going to post to you on the other thread about not believing you're pregnant, when I was in labour, they couldn't give me internal examminations as I was in prem labour (it introduces infection) - so they used a speculum and looked inside.  The dr. said 'I can clearly see the baby's head, you're about 9cms dilated' and I cried and said 'Is there really a baby's head in there?!' - I don't think the dr. had ever laughed so hard before!  

Helly - Colustrum (early milk) is often straw coloured, so orange is quite normal! 

Dawn - That christening gown is gorgeous, so elegant, I can't get over the price! 

Debs - I can't believe my baby is a toddler either - and nearly 2!   

Nell - I felt movement from 14 weeks, and had my first big kick (I nearly fell off the sofa, I was so shocked!) at 17 weeks and by 19 weeks DH could feel it and I could see it.   They say the norm is 18-22 weeks for a first baby.

TQ - I had 4 Godparents for Ethan too!  I wanted a married couple, but didn't want to offend either side of the family, so had my sister and her partner, and Mark's brother and his partner.  

Helly - Love the nickanme aniken!  My friend's little boy is called Tomasz Aniken! 

Spooks - I had a porper bump from 4/5 weeks, Im sure it was all the swelling from the progesterone and ovaries, I was a size 8 and had a little pit belly 0 if you look in my gallery you can see how big my tum was at 10 weeks!

Marie xxx


----------



## stephanie1

Hi 

Dawn, the one you picked is fantastic and simple, the way I like it. 
When is the christening? We are Christening James on the 14th and my grand mother paid for his outfit which at got at M&S (blue vest and trousers and a white shirt) I just felt and did not want a dress for James. 

Lou, for the constipation I feel that we may all have different thersholds. It was pretty bad for me too but if I remembered to have 5 prunes every morning it was fine. 

Spooks, for the progesterone I think that bloating is one of the side effect , as for the boobs we all are different but most of us have a breast bigger than the otherone. 

welcome to Nell, I felt movements at around 18 weeks and it felt like if he was truning round. 

Helly, my colostrum was very yellow, the color changes all the time to a clearer yellow and after 3 weeks gets whitish. 


Hi to everyone else

Steph


----------



## Bronte

Evening girls..

Just a real quickie.. need advice.. I have got bad lower backache.. and some strectching type pains in my groin.. Is this normal.. I have been on my feet all day which i dont think has helped but i dont seem to able to to get comfy for it..  My legs and feet have been freezing most of the day as well. I have recently had a urine infection but was on penicillin for this and im pretty sure it has cleared up so dont think it has spread to my kidneys.. 

Lou - I am constipated too.. and this morning i could have cried trying to poo.. I am trying my best to keep my fibre intake as high as possible but it doesnt help when all you want to eat is chipsticks.. 

Love Bronte xxx


----------



## Marielou

Bronte - yup, its your body stretching to accomodate bubs, and the backache is likely to be caused by high levels of progesterone - its softening your whole pelvis, ready for it to expand and carry a baby! 

Marie xxx


----------



## viviennef

Bronte, totally agree with Marie. It's very common in early pregnancy to experience all sorts of aches and pains. Your wee baby is just making it's presence known!

Marie - read on the other thread about your upcoming FET, good luck, sending you lots of   .

Viv


----------



## LiziBee

Hello!!!

So fab to see this thread moving so fast! Sorry I haven't been around, besides the new lady in my life there have been one or two other things to deal with. Sadly my Aunty died, she had cancer but it went from one small lump to consuming her whole body in under 5 weeks (the cons said he had never seen such an aggressive cancer), I've also had a few post-partum migraines and DH and I both caught gastric flu. Not the start I was hoping for for 'little' Mila! ('Little' as at 2 weeks she's already in clothes Rosa didn't fit until 8weeks!)

Bronte - see the SPD thread on the pg board http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=125336.0

Lou - so pleased to see you here after so long together on the MF thread  As for constipation I swear by flax oil capsules!

Helly - orange is quite normal.

Ok, boobs are in demand again, must go!
Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## LiziBee

Forgot to ask - has anyone heard from Chelley? 
Also re birth certificates, the part of the bill suggesting donor conceived baby's certificates were annotated to show this has been dropped however the department are keeping an open mind. If you are on HFEA's views panel you should have been invited to the public consultation in september.
HTH
Lizi.x


----------



## LLM

Bronte - I've had really bad lower backache since 2 days before my bfp. It seemed a little better yesterday but it's back with a vengance today. After reading the SPD thread I'm hoping and praying I don't end up with that although I fear I will. A couple of years ago I had sugar injections into my sacro illiac joints to stabalise my pelvis so there is a good chance that it's going to go wonky again. Can anyone descibe the exercises they had to do as I would like to start them asap!

I haven't got the flattest of stomachs normally but mine definitely feels different already. DH thinks I'm bonkers but I can tell it feels firmer (underneath the liberal coating of flesh!). 

The constipation seems better today. I ate lots of fruit and drank loads of water yesterday and that must have helped. Feel absolutely shattered though and I had at least 9 hours sleep last night!!!

2 weeks today until my scan, seems like a lifetime away............

Lou x


----------



## Bronte

Thanks for your feedback ladies.. I have woken up this morning to brown blood in my knicks..  I am booked into the EPU but they cant see me until tomorrow afternoon at 3,30pm.. I have tried to get a private scan today but they couldnt see me until Thursday and clinic have told me i am on bed rest today and to do nothing..

Panicking is an understatement worrying their will be nothing on the scan tomorrow..

Bronte xx


----------



## spooks

bronte     I know nothing I say can reassure you    but I'm thinking of you, I;m sure this has happened to others and everything has been fine. 
please do as they say and rest up, 
love spooks


----------



## Marielou

Bronte - I had many, many af type cramps while pg, and heavy red bleeds at weeks 4 and 10, and constant brown spotting weeks 4-13.  Bleeding is terryfing, but more often than not, is nothing to worry about (hah! Like you won't worry!   ) Brown blood is good, as its old blood - ie maybe implantation.

Best of luck for tomorrow, I know today will seem like forever for you,

Marie xxx


----------



## LLM

Bronte -      You are in my thoughts and I pray it's just late implantation bleeding like Marie said. You must be going out of your mind. Just remind yourself of what Helly went through and look at her now. Stay strong honey    

Lou xxxx


----------



## wolla

Bronte - as the others have already said, some bleeding is quite common - I had brown/pink spotting at 6 weeks and 10 weeks - they do say that brown blood is nothing to worry about (although of course you still will worry - it's only natural) as it's old blood.  

Nell - don't think the weather's set to improve much either is it.  When I was pregnant we had the hottest summer in a long long time (or it felt like it) - and I'd have much preferred constant rain.  Now I have a toddler to entertain though i'd like a bit of sunshine!!

Lizi - lovely to hear from you - so sorry for your loss, and can't have been easy you and DH being ill with 2 little ones to look after.  

Debs - it's scary how fast they grow isn't it.  And you see friend's new babys and can't believe that yours was ever that small. 

Spooks - I didn't believe I looked pregnant even when I was in labour.  OF course when I look back at photo's now I think 'wow, I was enormous'.

Dawn - beautiful gown.  Enjoy the christening.  We offended some family I think by choosing friends as god-parents but my thinking was that Aunties/Uncles are already special, and a god parent should be an 'additional' special person in their life - just my opinion though.

Hi to everyone else old & new - great to see so many people on here.

Wolla
x


----------



## Ju2006

Can you add me to your list on page one please......thanks


----------



## HellyS

Hiya folks  

Thank you all for your reassurance that I am normal and not some sort of orange milk producing freak    DH couldnt believe it when I told him I had asked you all!

Bronte - Hope you are resting hunny - I know it wont stop you worrying like mad but as the others have said LOADS of people have brown blood (and some, like me, have full on red bleeds with clots) and everything turns out to be just fine.  I hope tomorrow goes as quickly as possible for you and that you are back on here reporting how amazing it was to see your baby for the first time.  Take care   

Wolla - I really liked your reasoning in that aunties and uncles are already special.  That would make the decision making process much easier for us  

Lou - Glad things are loosening up    Bet you cant wait for your scan - not long now  

Lizi - So sorry to read of your loss    You have certainly had a rough time of it since your little one was born - hopefully things will start to look up for you  very soon 

Viv - We have one of each picked out so far but are subject to change.... Emily for a girl and Daniel (which Im sure you'll approve of   ) for a boy, although if DH had his way it would be something obscure!!

Marie - Your friends little one has a great name - I will have to tell DH about that that, he will be so jealous  

Hi to everyone I havent mentioned personally

Love
Helly
xxx


----------



## sam mn

bronte hope your resting up hun. as everyone has already said bleeding can be normal in pg. thinking of you. hope all goes well for you at epu.   

sam
xxx


----------



## eli..g

HI all..

Thinking of you Bronte.. listen to the docs and take that bed rest!!!


I may be meeting baby earlier than imagined now......Things have taken a turn today, and may need to be induced before the end of week!!  Low fluid levels and potential pacenta problems... ARGHHHHH  consultant will review me tomorrow.. 

Exx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Bronte - I had bleeding too,     Best of luck for today.

Eli - Hope all goes well today


----------



## LLM

Bronte - Thinking of you hun. Let us know as soon as you can     

Eli - Yikes, how exciting! Looking forward to hearing from you later too, that's if they let you out and don't induce you on the spot!!!!

Helly - Nice "normal" names!! I was reading some baby names thing yesterday (not getting ahead of myself in any way!!!) and it said the top name for a girl was Jessica followed by Emily so you and Dawn have that covered!!

Love to all
Lou xx


----------



## Bronte

Thanks ladies... I have had some pink watery discharge this morning at 8am.. but was fine overnight and havent had any more bleeding since... I am on constant knicker watch as you can imagine and i still have 5 hours to go before i go to the EPU... My clinic have been fantastic with me.. Probably wont get out until teatime so will post as soon as i have some news...      

Love to everyone...

Bronte xxx


----------



## Marielou

Bronte - Best of luck for today, we will all be on tenderhooks until we hear your news!       Implantation spotting is common in the first tri .... 

Ju - I don't know how or why you were left off the list, let me go and update it ...

Marie xxx


----------



## wolla

Bronte - best of luck for this afternoon x x x x x x x 

Eli - good luck with your review today x x


----------



## Ju2006

Thanks Marie !!!!


----------



## LiziBee

Bronte -  sending positive vibes
Eli - good luck! If it gets to induction by drip ask for an epidural to go in first (I speak as the veteran of 2 drips!)
Lou - I'll PM you!
love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## spooks

Bronte - hope everything was fine today -  been thinking of you   

All my love to Suze too


----------



## Bronte

Hello Ladies.. Just a quick post as i am distraught for Suze..

We have one lovely heartbeat with no sign of problems. I have a bruise in my uterus which is the possible cause of the bleeding but i dont need to go back for another scan unless the bleeding becomes heavy and clotted..

Bronte xxx


----------



## Tibbelt

So glad all is fine Bronte - look after yourself. 

Lots of love
Sarah
xxx


----------



## sam mn

bronte so glad all is well with bubba. look after yourself.

such sad news for suze   

sam
xxx


----------



## viviennef

Bronte - I've sneaked upstairs and left the boys with a dvd to check your news! So happy that all is well for you.

Suze - posted on the other thread but just to say again how sorry I am. Take care of yourself.

Viv


----------



## spooks

Bronte - happy everything is okay for you


----------



## LLM

Bronte - Just popped on quickly whilst DH dishes up Shepherd's Pie (yum!) and I'm so pleased it went well for you today. It must have been an amazing experience for you.

Suze - So so sorry hun  

Lou xxxx


----------



## Marielou

Bronte - Am so so thrilled for you, was thinking of you all day!  Wonderful, wonderful news!  

Marie xxx


----------



## *ALF*

Bronte - home now, absolutely thrilled to hear all is okay.

Leaky nappy to sort............


----------



## Camberwell Nell

dear all, 

so relieved to hear your news Bronte, took me ages to get to end of thread. I too had brown spotting at 6 weeks, then again at about 8 weeks, came through pants, such a fright but all well, even though we know its normal and very common its so scary !! sure I will be on knicker watch till baby in my arms. hurray for your growing baba.

debs i promise to be careful in the sun. wolla I know, cant believe raining AGAIN !

Thanks for all telling me movement times, viv, marie, steph and all. such a variety. trying to be patient. oh and thanks for putting me on the list Marie, spent ages just staring at it in happy daze, thinking ....thats me that is...look its on a real list with other people lol .x 

such lovely names you have all picked out, Helly - daniel is my brothers name and emily on my short list, but I'm kind of liking Aniken, even could be persuaded by the sky walker bit !!!!

must go and eat immediately, got that sudden blood sugar dip , starving ! 

love to everyone I missed 

nell x


----------



## stephanie1

Hello

Bronte, I am glad you are fine and the baby too. 
I did have a few episodes too and it is so scary. Moreover for us after the treatments we go through.

Eli, good luck.

Nell, Aniken, love that name and would not have thought of it!!

hello to everyone else.

Steph


----------



## Bronte

Helly - I think Aniken is the name to choose ..

Nell - My blood sugars dropped yesterday and boy did i feel awful.. Didnt realise you cant get away with not eating when pg.. 

Still thinking about poor Suze.. 

Are headaches quite common in pg because i have woken up with a blinder this morning.. Dont think the last few days have helped much but is paracetamol ok to take or do i have just get on with it..

Thanks girls..

Love Bronte xxx


----------



## LLM

Morning Bronte, I had a blinder at the weekend and just took myself off to bed for an hour to sleep it off. I read somewhere that paracetamol are ok after 12 weeks but should be avoided now if at all possible. 

Hope you are feeling better later
lou xx


----------



## Bronte

Thanks Lou.. Wont be bothering with the paracetamol... loads of water will have to do the trick..

Lasagne and chips for dinner as can think of nothing else..

xxx


----------



## *ALF*

Bronte - I would imagine it is just the stress of the last few days, but I did find that the prednisolone gave me very bad headaches.  Drink lots of water (slowly, so as not to agrivate the sickness!!) and rest up as best you can.

Love the chipstick tag line on your signature!!!!!!


----------



## Marielou

I had the most cracking migraines in my first tri - had my first paracetamol at 13 weeks, it was my wedding anniversary and we were having a bbq, and I spent my whole time indoors in the dark!    That forehead stuff is good, and safe too!

Gotta go and read a book with Ethan!


----------



## HellyS

ha ha ha - you have all given me the giggles with your comments on Aniken.  We just use it as a pet name as opposed to Junior but if DH reads this if "it's" a boy then it will be Aniken Daniel  Im sure 

Bronte - I too suffered with the headaches and Im sure they last few days you have had wont have helped.  As Marie suggested, try Forehead its completely safe and very good.  Hope you feel better soon    Oh by the way I love your chipstick bit on your signature too - is it going to be your baby's pet name?  

Spooks - You will find that you have days where you dont feel much in the way of symptoms and it will freak you out (I was terrified!), but its very normal    Feels weird offering advice on pregnancy stuff, just starting to believe its real never mind anything else  

Hello everyone else, just off to make a cuppa and have a browse around will be back later if DH isnt home from work too early  

Love
Helly
xxxx


----------



## LLM

Bronte & Chipstick - Hope the headache has gone away by now? Have you had a nice relaxing day?

Spooks - How come you have a DH around on a Thursday lunchtime to cook you lemon sole? Sounds fantastic to me. I had to make do with a cheese & pickle cob (saw Branston pickle in the supermarket yesterday and knew I just had to have it, could this be the first craving!!)

Marie - Lovely piccie of Ethan x

Helly - How are you feeling? You seem to ask after everyone else and never mention your own bump! Have you got a good sized bump now?

My boobs are still mahusive and really sore which feels good in a weird way. Felt a little pukey earlier but that soon went away and I might have been imagining it!!! Just ticking the days off until my scan...........

Take care all,
Lou xx


----------



## HellyS

Lou - Im fine thanks!  Bump is growing nicely, and people (as in strangers!) are starting to ask me things now "when are you due" etc. It feels fantastic and cant stop grinning when it happens  Im back at the midwife in three weeks to get bloods done and things but everything seems to be going well.  Im not sleeping too well at the moment what with Aniken having a dance about (seems to like to do that at night   ) and if he/she is quiet then the very vivid and weird dreams start but I wouldnt change a thing!  Bet you wish you hadnt asked now what with my little essay  

Off out for tea for dads birthday to better go and get ready.

Byeeeeeee

Helly
xxx


----------



## Camberwell Nell

Hi all, 

helly yes everyone loves Aniken ! Aniken Daniel. like it.he he. I'm not sleeping great either.

Bronte yes the eating thing is weird, its so dramatic isnt it llike I must eat now !!!! ignore this at your peril by the way, I was so busy at work early yesterday, that I tried to just rush through and not eat, and ended up heaving feeling so so sick. better once i ate of course. Also get bad headache if I dont eat regularly. It's fine to take paracetomol within recommended dose, safe for baby. 

ok just a quick one as rushing off again. hello everyone else. had a little listen to baby's heart today just to give myself a little lift. so lovely xxx

nell


----------



## stephanie1

Hello

just a quick one, I am sorru for lack pf personal but I am back at work and struggle for time. 
my uncle is a pharmacist in France and most homeopathic remedies (majority) are ok in pregnancy. 
And what is good for baby is definitively ok for a PG woman. Check in a good store that sells homeopathics or I would suggest Olbas oil for babies. A few drops on a hankerchief and it relieves the headache.  I used a Swiss one and it worked a treat. 
I had been watching my diet all the way and I have now realised that I should have spent more time in the baby section as they are now trying to produce products salt and sugar free (well no addition of). 

Steph


----------



## spooks

Morning all  
hope everyone is doing well  

Steph   it can be so difficult knowing what to eat - I've gone crisp mad but I do eat healthy stuff aswell so I'm just hoping it all balances out in the end. I'm trying to eat more fruit   but it doesn't satisfy me at all.

Nell    hope you're okay

Helly - hope you enjoyed your dad's birthday tea   

Louloumac - I think it's when you start mixing pickle with ice-cream you can officially call it a craving   . 
My Dh works shifts; he was nights yesterday so I had lunch and dinner made for me then got to have the bed to all myself   

marie, bronte, viv, tawny, eli and everyone else


----------



## Bronte

Morning ladies..

Spooks and Lou - How are you both doing.. Lou you are eating the same things as me hunny.. I also scoffed a cheese and pickle sandwich yesterday for lunch but had lentil soup, packet of chipsticks , a nectarine and a club biscuit.. Lasgane, chips and garlic bread didnt half hit the spot last night... i am racking my brains as to what sounds nice for tonight.... 

Nell - It must be lovely to be able to hear the hbeat.. Have you bought a doppler to use at home.. How much are they and where did you get it from.. Its abit early for me to buy on but i like to be prepared in advance..

Helly - Hope you enjoyed your Dads birthday and you all had a lovely time including Aniken...  Yes babys pet name is chipstick for now.. This may change along the way as DP comes up with new ones everyday for them... 

Spooks - Dont worry about symptoms hunny.. Some days i dont feel too bad at all and then others my nausea is chronic.... Its a worry i know but im sure everything is fine... I went and POAS on Tuesday and Wednesday because of the bleeding ...

Dawn - How are you and Jessica.. I am doing ok at the mo apart from getting up to pee and disturbing DP . The steroids are making me fat or that might be because i am eating so much.. 

Hello to Viv, Eli, Steph.. thanks for the tips on alternative meds hun.. I am really into this but was a bit cautious about what is safe in pg...

Love Bronte xxxx


----------



## LLM

Morning girls!

Glad to hear the headache has gone and you are feeling better. I'm feeling grrrrrrrrrreat!!! DH cooked samon fillets with new potatoes and loads of veg which was really tasty last night. Going out for a chinese tonight to a really nice restaurant that we very rarely go to because neither one of us wants to stay off the booze to drive back. I am compiling a list of all the really nice restaurants around here that I want to go to whilst I have the opportunity to drive. Plenty of really pricey ones as I reckon DH can afford it seeing as I'm not drinking and there's no taxi to pay for    

We've got lots planned for this weekend to keep me busy. Going to Ironbridge tomorrow as I've never been. Going walking in the Peaks on Sunday and then on Monday we are taking our nephews to West Mids Safari park as I want to see the white tigers. By then is till only be one week until my scan!

DH and I were getting slightly ahead of ourselves last night discussing how we should go about telling our parents. DH had this grand idea of inviting them all round for dinner and telling them in one go but I fear that my be an emotion overload. I know my Mum will combust and I think she would prefer to do it in private!!! ONG, what will we say to them? I think they had given up all hope of us ever having children............

Should I make an appointment with my GP yet or wait until after my scan?

Lou xx


----------



## *ALF*

Morning

Lou - make appointment for GP now get the ball rolling.  Are you taking any meds? as he may well be able to put them on prescription for you now.  Mine wouldn't fund any whilst having treatment, but as soon as I was pregnant it was different. 

Bronte - have you tried geting steroids and stuff free off of GP? 

Food wise, I gave up on eating healthly in the first tri, I just ate what I fancied due to the sickness.  Once that cleared up I went back to the more healthy stuff, with the odd (or not so odd!!) chocolate bar thrown in................

Jessica is full of cold, it's the first thing she's had, but bless her she's still her usual smiley, chatty self (hope it lasts all day!!!!)

Lou - where in Leicestershire are you - we are only in Northants, just outside Kettering.  Keeping busy sounds good, but don't over do it.

Got to go, Jess calling I think it's cuddle time  
Dawn


----------



## Camberwell Nell

Hi there quick hello

good luck with your scans toni and dawn have a lovely time xx

Bronte . ha with the dopplers, I am a midwife so have a doppler for work, but have made it a rule that I will not listen myself as I know I would end up addicted and I dont think its great for babies to have all those doppler waves all the time ! But yesterday was needing a pick me up, so asked my colleague and friend to have a quick listen, loverly and they were all emotional too. My doppler was expensive over £300 quid as I need a reliable one I can use in water, but you can get them a lot cheaper but personally I would try and resist. and believe me I know how hard that is but once we start to feel movement that's going to be wonderful 

wow Lou what a whirlwind of activities you have planned. enjoy every second. particularly liking your expensive restaurant plans. its so exciting telling family. my mum was really quiet at first for first few weeks (after initial reaction) didnt reallly ask much so I asked her why, and she said I feel like I have got the winning lottery ticket in my hand but I havent cashed it in yet lol. anyway after 13 weeks scan we all started to enjoy it more and now she asks after her grandchild all the time. its so lovely to see her so happy.

so many posts about food. I reckon its ok to have bad stuff as long as I have all the good stuff as well, so yesterday had muesli and melon then later big fat cornish pasty....fish pie and salad then crisp sandwich.....nut and seed mix then creme caramel...you get the idea. mmmmm the calories in the good stuff dont count do they ?


love nell x


----------



## LLM

Dawn - We live in a village just south of Leicester although I know the Kettering area quite well as I grew up in Great Addington! That area still feels like "going home" even though I only lived there from 5-12 but then I guess they are your most formative years. I'm not on any meds from my clinic and the only thing I take is a mild cortisone nasal spray once a day to keep my allergic rhinitis at bay. I googled it the other day to see if it was safe in pregnancy and it was inconclusive as no real tests have been done but then it said you should way up the possible risk with the quality of life and I know for a fact that if I stop taking it I won't be able to breath and I will be miserable. Surely if prednisolone (?) is a prescribed drug whilst pg then my mild steroid spray should be ok? I guess I need to make that appointment with the GP to check...............

Nell - Love your Mum's analogy with the winning ticket, she's going to feel like she's won a million when you give birth. Is it the first grandchild?

Gutted as I've realised I've forgotten my cheese & pickle cob, will have to go into town at lunchtime to buy one...........

Lou xx


----------



## Ging ging

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all well, and all bumps and babes are growing well.

Blimely you lot can  soory been awol since my post, thanks for all the replies, been having a few probs with the laptop, and some family stuff which has stressed me to the nines.

I quickly scan read back, and picked up on mention of dopplers, "tq stands" Hi my ame is TQ and I am a doppler fiend "tq sits",not that bad, I vary week to week, some weeks pass and I have not used it, then others I have used it 3-4 times a week when in need of reasurrance, and I must say it has been great for me and DH, DH loves hearing them, brings him closer to them, he now reckons he can hear them with his ear against my belly. we got are's from http://www.dopplerhire.co.uk/ we got the cheap one that does not display the HB. We have hired are's.

right going to attempt to read back a bit.,
Take care ladies
TQ.xxxx


----------



## eli..g

Hi guys..

Just to let you know... nothing happening here yet.  Hospital didn't seem quite as concerned yesterday as they were on tuesday.  Baby seemed ok when they monitored it, quite content.  I still have to go in every other day to be checked and baby monitored but so far i am showing no sign of infection which is good.  Having another scan on tuesday next week to check fluid and placenta again.  Feeling very tired today, last few days have been manic, rushing to get ready for the arrival but now we are done so can just potter really.

Off to have some luncha nd put my feet up!!
Love to you all...


----------



## going it alone

Hi all

Great to see so many new faces, well new to those like me that only get to post once in a blue moon. Have just got back from three raining weeks camping in Scotland. Amelie caught a bad dose of Chicken Pox whilst we were there. Libby hasn't sprouted yet so we're on spot watch. My washing machine died the day we got back so it's been fun and games there too.

Lou - I'm in Leicestershire too, Anstey. I had lactalose prescribed by the doc for my constipation, it's basically sugar so it's safe and works without going too far!

As always, will try to post more regularly as I'm getting a new laptop which should mean internet access at home at last.

Love to all

Sam and the girls xx


----------



## Camberwell Nell

hello all of you,

just cant stop posting totally addicted at the moment so sorry if i'm talking too much !! 

Lou, yes first grandchild for my mum, and for a while there was worried she wasnt going to get any, but now not only am I pg but my little brother just got engaged too. She is like the cat who got the cream. hope you managed to track down the essential cheese and pickle.

tq sorry for family stress. hope all sorted. your doppler addiction confession was   "thankyou for sharing tq " group applause.

sounds like good news at the moment then Eli, hope you got some rest

sam, wow ,camping, raining, scotland, small twins and chicken pox that's not a holiday its an endurance test and topped off by no washing machine ! are you hitting the botttle yet ?

thanks so much for putting me on the list Marie. I am due 4th feb and it was ivf or in fact icsi ivf with donor eggs, x 


have a nice weekend love nell


----------



## Bronte

Morning...

Nell - I am on FF nearly every day  so dont worry about being addicted..  Crisp sandwich mmmmmmmmmm need one..  I would say your eating as much as me... I have got a huge belly from all this food... 

Dawn - Are you a photographer... You take some fab piccies of Jessica and she is so good for the camera..   I havent even tried to get my meds off the doc.. I could i suppose but what with our little hiccup this week i had just ordered them from CARE and had them delivered.... I will need another script i think soon...

Sam - I can remember when you were announcing your BFP with the girls... Seems so long ago.. 

Eli - Good luck for Tuesdays scan hunny.. Hope you are taking it easy over the BH..    

TQ - Thanks for the tip on the doppler hun.... 

Lou - I am taking salbutamol for my asthma, i know its different to the nasal spray.. but my GP said this is fine for pg ladies... I am on steriods till about 9 weeks i think.. you could check with your GP if your concerned our maybe your pharmacist could help...

Spooks - How are you feeling sweetie.. 

Hope everyone is looking forward to a nice BH weekend... I intend to relax and have DP wait on me hand and foot... 

Love to all

Bronte xxxx


----------



## HellyS

Afternoon everyone!

Nell - Dont worry about chatting too much - Ive been addicted to this site for a couple of years and read EVERY day, although I dont always have time to post    You chat away  

Bronte - Thats what I like to hear, you sitting with your feet up getting DH to wait on you....can you come round here and train mine too  

Sam - Sounds like you have had a lovely relaxing holiday    Hope Amelie is feeling better now and that Libby doesnt get it!  I too can remember you announcing your BFP  

TQ - You made me giggle with your doppler confession    I was using mine every day but have cut back alot now that I can feel movements.  Hopefully when they are more regular I will stop using it altogether but its just nice to have that reassurance!  Hope you are ok and your family probs are sorting themselves out  

Dawn - I agree with Bronte - you always have fab photos of Jessica, I suppose you have plenty practice now though - Im sure I will be like David Bailey by the time Aniken is a couple of weeks old    Im already planning Christmas cards with his/her piccie on!  When is Jessica's Christening?

Lou - I would make the appointment with your GP now, get everything moving - it feels great when you go and tell them    Hope you enjoyed your Chinese last night and DH enjoyed being taxi'd around!

Spooks - Dont worry too much about your healthy diet.  As long as you are eating thats the main thing Im sure crisps count as one of your five a day  

Hi Steph, Viv, Marie, Debs, Wolla, Lizi (hope you are all feeling better now) and anyone Ive missed (sorry if I have  

Love
Helly
xxx


----------



## Camberwell Nell

well...since Bronte and Helly encouraged me to keep chattering away..... .  here I am again. thanks girls ! have had lovely lazy day watching the olympics and drinking tea, was expecting to work but didnt have to in the end so  feel like I got let out of school early. Helly I am so glad crisps are one of my five a day and bronte I think you should get some crisp sandwiches presented on a tray with a rose. Helly and Lou agree about gp. I went to mine to tell them I was pg, get prescription for meds, which was no problem, and free ! and to book 13 week scan . She was really lovely and very positive. She asked me if I thought of where I would like to have the baby and when I said I'm planning a home birth she said "that's fantastic" which was lovely. thought she might be all disapproving cos I'm old ! felt very happy and pregnant leaving surgery xxx 

nell x


----------



## *ALF*

Evening all

Another FF addict checking in  

Bronte - I realise your treatment plan may be different to mine, but I was on steroids until about 16/17 weeks - took highest dose (25mg) from ET until 12 weeks later (about 14 half weeks) then reduced by 5mg every three days, so was about week 16/17 that I finally stopped them.  Are you using Clexane aswell? I stopped that at 12 weeks.

Bronte & Helly - thanks very much for the comments about photos. No, I'm not a photographer, just enjoy playing really   

On the doppler thing.  My experience wasn't so good I'm afraid.  Don't know whether it's cos I got a bad one (was going to put a naughty word there!) or because I had a very large placenta at the front or a baby who regularly hid from the midwives, but I rarely got a good signal from mine.  Having said that, although I rarely got a heartbeat I did get thumps of movements (usually her kicking the doppler off) so it was reassuring slightly.

Lou - We live in Irthlingborough! We are seriously considering sending Jessica to Great Addington Primary School rather than Irthlingborough (not getting ahead of ourselves here at all!!!!).  I wouldn't worry about the nasal spray, it is local after all, so is very unlikely to cause a problem.

Eli - all the best.  Take it easy. Hope the scan goes well.

With all this talk about eating healthily a rather large slice of cheescake is calling.............


Love to all
Dawn
xx


----------



## going it alone

Dawn - I's not getting ahead of yourself at all, My girls' names were down for the local primary when they were five weeks old! Jessica is gorgeous. 

Nell - It was a bit of an experience - I now own a pair of High School Musical wellies! The shops were sold out of grown up wellies so we had to go into the girls department. You should see my mum's and aunties' wellies! The pressure was on for me too to produce the grandchildren - I'm an only one so their only hope. It hit home when my mum's brother became a great grandad before my mum became a grandma.

Helly and Bronte - It's great when old friends from the donor board come over here. I wish I could get on there more often. It seems like a life time away. I was watching some video from the twins first bath, at three days old, and I forget how small they were.

I now have a new washer dryer (a treat as I only had a washing machine before) Yippee. How sad am I!

I'm off to bed

Sam xx


----------



## Bronte

Afternoon ladies..

Dawn - I am on 20mg a day prednisolone.. My scan at CARE is Thursday so i am hoping to get to know how much longer i am on pred and clexane for.. as i will need another script.. Might try and get it through my GP is poss... Did you have another scan at CARE or did you get discharged after this... I am going to ask if we can pay for one more scan as i dont think i can wait until 12 or 13 weeks before we get an NHS one... I would have one every week if i could  Talk about being paranoid.... 
Also did you get a photo or can you take a camera in to get some shots....

Nell - I have had my daily fix of Crisp sandwich... I am a seabrook cheese and onion addict.. They can be hard to find in the NE as they are a yorkshire based company.. my home turf and i lived off them as a kid... Im full of useless info like that  Also devoured marmite on toast, mushroom soup, four pieces of DP Toblerone and a nectarine...

Lou - I agree with the girls.. get into see your GP and they will start the ball rolling.. I filled out a form for my midwife and she contacted me about 2 weeks later... I knew what hospital i was going to have the baby at so i got their maternity pack as well to shift through.

Helly - Are you having a hospital birth hunny.. where are you going the RVI.. I am going with the QE at Gateshead.. I am hoping that Mr Aird the IVF chap might look after me if possible... Christmas cards with Anikens piccie on sound so fab  

Spooks - Hope your ok chick...      

My DP has ordered me some preggie pops today.. Has anyone tried these.. They are sweets which are supposed to help with the nausea.. i had it really bad last night and until about 1pm this afternoon.. Could of quite easily brought my tea up last night 

Love to all

Bronte xxx


----------



## Camberwell Nell

hi again, 

he he enjoying all the posts about food. dawn hope the cheesecake was good, Bronte I am glad you take your crisp choice seriously. I like a walkers myself. again a childhood thing. cheese and onion, or plain if i'm feeling classy.sandwich has to be white bread and proper butter. 

sam so top ! I want to see you strolling round the supermarket in your high school musical boots. classic.

spooks, my advice is not to feel obliged to tell about donor, it is not going to affect your care or any choices about your baby. its you and your mum's medical history that are more relevant and donor will have been screened for any potential major probs. 

hope all enjoying bank holiday 

love nell x


----------



## *ALF*

Bronte - We did have two scans at CARE but that was only because at the first one they saw a second sac and couldn't be sure whether it was empty or not, so we went back just over a week later.  We would have been discharged after the first one if it wasn't for the second sac.  They discharged us after the second scan.  They gave us a form to send them back once the baby is born, with birth details.  Yes, they do give you prints.

Spooks - There is one blood test they do where they fill in a form asking (if I remember correctly) about ethnic background of parents.  I told my midwife then that it was donor (there is an option for this on the form) but that I didn't want it in my notes.  Nothing was put in my notes and it was never mentioned again.

Okay, more cheesecake calling......................

Love
Dawn
xxx


----------



## pepperjake

Please could you add my little miracles to your list thanks
Joshua-James and Shannon  25/12/2005  after using a known egg donor


----------



## *ALF*

Evening all

Hope everyone has had a good bank holiday, as it's gone quiet today.

Last August bank holiday we were celebrating our BFP - have to admit I shed a tear in bed this morning cuddling Jessica and thinking back.

Guess what - more cheesecake calling (last piece   )

Love to all
Dawn


----------



## HellyS

Hiya everyone!

I think we should change the name of this thread to something like "food addicts and their donor bumps babies and beyond..."  

Dawn - It must have been an emotional day for you - but a happy emotional one if you know what I mean!  I bet you gave Jessica an extra big hug    You must have finished all that cheesecake by now  

Peperjake - Your babies are beautiful - I bet they are growing quickly now though!

Spooks - At my first midwife appointment she didnt even ask about DH!  She was filing the form in about ethnicity etc and just looked at him and said white british?  He said yes and that was it!  She asked me quite a bit about my family health history.  Im sure it will be fine  

Bronte - At centre for life they let me go in for an extra scan and didnt charge anything!  I think they felt sorry for DH as he rang them saying I was paranoid about there be nothing there and I was worrying myself (and him) sick, so they let me go in - couldnt have faulted them and so glad we decided to stay with them and not move elsewhere!  Im a KP Beef girl myself although Im quite partial to a Marks and Sparks Beef and Onion.  I used to love Walkers beef and onion but they changed them to steak and they arent the same    Have never heard of the preggie pop things - sounds great though!  Have you decided to get a doppler then?  Oh forgot to say I am in South Shields so will be having Aniken in the local hospital.

Sam - Dear me you are spoiling yourself what with new wellies and a new washer    Would have loved to see you tottering around in your High School Musical ensemble  

Nell - Great to hear you are having a home birth - Im too much of a chicken and Im planning on having a hosptial birth.  My cousin is due a couple of weeks before me and is having a home birth - she has just had a birthing pool delivered which I think has scared the poop out of her  

Eli - Hope all goes well today      

TQ - How are you my fellow doppler addict  

Lou - Did you make an appointment with your GP?  If so I hope it goes well  

Hi Steph, Viv, Marie, Debs, Wolla and anyone Ive missed.  Hope you are all doing ok  

All ok here - Little one is making him/herself known during the night at the moment so Im pretty tired just glad Im not back to work until next week.  Dear knows how Im going to handle that   We have had our nursery furniture delivered and me and DH attempted to put it together yesterday - going to wait for my dad to finish it off though   The carpet is being fitted today and Im shopping for curtains online once I have been on here - everything is coming together and Im getting really excited!!  

love to you all
Helly
xxx


----------



## LLM

Morning Girls,

Well I can honestly say that West Midlands Safari Park on a bank holiday Monday was the biggest mistake I've ever made!!!!! We took our 2 nephews and they were angels despite the safari ride taking over 2 hours, it was the rest of the british public that we couldn't cope with. Why are people so rude? All pushing and shoving and no-one ever says excuse me? DH got the right hump and kept blaming me for having such a ridiculous idea to go there and after we dropped the boys off he went to the pub and didn't come home until midnight. I went to bed at 9pm absolutely shattered and still feel tired today. The atmosphere this morning was a little frosty but we'll get over it. 

I'm struggling a little with DH at the moment. Our social life revolves around our local pub (the base for his rugby club) and obviously I'm not that interested in going to sit and drink water whilst watching everyone around me get piddled. DH seems to think I should just get on with it and that I am being selfish by asking him not to go. This pregnancy has been so long awaited I honestly thought that DH would be really supportive but so far it's not affecting his life whatsoever. I'm hoping that once we've had the scan it will all seem more real to him and then he will pull his socks up. Fingers crossed eh?!!!

Anyway, enough of my moaning.

Helly - What is your nursery like? I can't wait to get stuck in to ours. We have decorated every room in our house (and built a huge extension) but we have never touched the room which will be the nursery. I had always dreamed that it would be a nursery one day and I was loathed to decorate it to be just another spare room. Think I may start investigating nursery furniture as it may take a few months to be delivered. 

I still haven't made an appointment with my GP.........right, I'll ring them now..............Just rang them and my usual doctor isn't available until 26th September (FFS!!!!!!!), the other doctor I know has left the surgery so I've made an appointment with a new doctor for next Wednesday morning. Really would have liked to see my usual doctor as she's helped us alot over the last few years. Ho hum, nothing I can do about that.

Feeling really tecthy today, is this a symptom Feel like going to bed and not getting up for a week!

I think I'll go away and come back later when I'm feeling happier...........

Lou xx


----------



## HellyS

Ah Lou sorry to hear you are feeling    Im not sure if its a symptom but I use it as an excuse    Only joiking Im sure it is.  If you think of the amount of hormones racing round your body at the moment you are bound to be feeling a little out of sorts.  My DH has been ok.  He doesnt really go out that much with his friends anyway (that was more my domain   ) but he does have a drink in the house and that hasnt stopped.  He did go through the "Im going to support you and not drink/eat healthily etc" and it lasted for about 2 weeks.... Im sure that once you have the scan it will seem more real to your DH.  Im so glad that mine has started to feel the movements as Im sure its helping him realise we are having a baby!!!  I suppose it is hard for them sometimes as they dont have the physical side of things to make it real to them.

Our nursery is green and cream and the carpet is brown (thought it would hide the mess!)  We have the bruin bear stuff from babies r us for the accessories - cant wait to put everything in!


----------



## Marielou

Lou - I think in early pregnancy its often very difficult for men to understand or sympathise - theres no bump to see and I think its harder for a man to be bonded very early on, while us women are instantly head over heels with our bundle of cells!   (and why not?!) - Mark was great when I was pregnant, but he was a changed man when I was in hospital having Ethan - it was like a new man was born as well as a baby, I still get all teary and emotional thinking about it now! I'm not saying he's perfect (what man is!?!) but you could literally see him falling in love in that instant and it was magical.  

I'm so thrilled all of you are going to experiance that, and I can't wait to see more of our girls over on this thread.  

re: dopplers - I had one that I hired (a proffessional one) and it was a lifesaver for me, having had a mmc at 14 weeks in 2003.  I worried like mad that the same thing had happened and we listened in from 11 weeks and changed me from a total worry wort, to a part worry wart    Seriously, it really did help me relax and I intend to use one for baby#2   


Bronte - I had weekly scans weeks 6-13 due to bleeding, luckily they were mostly NHS due to the bleeding, but I would definatly have paid privately for one if I hadn't had them!

Marie xxx


----------



## Camberwell Nell

hi there

he he HELLY food addicts is right. KP Beef ! wow have not had those for years. remember the flavour exactly though. yum.....   . re the homebirth, for me,  I would def be more scared going to hospital and hope I will be calmer and happier at home. will have pool too. I know its all scary but I'm really excited too. waited so long !! Just want to have a go. look forward to hearing about your cousin's birth do let us know how it goes. 

LOU LOU  I definitely think they get a bit more focussed after the scan. I have caught dh looking at me very soppily out of the corner of my eye, and he gets all mushy rubbing bump, which is not much of a bump really yet. I suppose the scan makes it more real for them. 
its hard to shift focus from the pub if thats where you usually meet people. thank goodness for the smoking ban though. had birthday celebrations last sun in a pub with a white wine spritzer in a very tall glass which lasted all eve ! and actually had a nice time with people beforehand I wasnt sure I wanted to go but it was really nice .I know I wouldnt of gone if still all smokey though. we've definitely been going out for more meals than usual as well.

marie lou your tales of dh at birth bought tears to my eye. 

Dawn hope you have fresh cheesecake supplies. 

love to all

nell x


----------



## Bronte

Ooh Helly you are so norti talking about KP Beef crisps.. I have found somewhere on the internet that do some so have made DP order me a box of 48 .

Lou - Sorry your having a rough time with DH.. My DP went abit weird for a few days.. couldnt put my finger on it just wasnt too interested in the whole pg.. anyway having the bleed has made him sort his head out  and he is much more attentive now... Also the scan and seeing chipstick has really brought it home to him and he is very excited now.. 

Nell - I would like a home birth but have kinda of settled with hospital.. You also have a pool whih sounds fab.. 

Short post ladies as i have got chronic indigestion and trapped wind... 

Love to all

Bronte xxx


----------



## Marielou

Ok more teary stuff - I'll never, ever forget the tone and emotion in his voice when he announced to me 'its a boy!' - that'll be with me until my dying day.    I was adament during scans I didn't want to know, and wanted it in my birthplan that Mark was to be the one who told me - (in the end I gave birth 3 days before the MW was coming round to do my birthplan   ) and it was amazing!  Wish I had it on film ...

I would have loved a homebirth, but my MW told me not to as I had IVF and he was a precious baby, which is a lovely sentiment but now I look back and wonder why?! (why I couldn't have a homebirth, not why he was/is special   ) - WHEN baby#2 is on the way and IF I go full-term, I'd love a homebirth.  I wanted a water birth but couldn't because of being prem, but better than the gas and air for me was cool flannels on my back and forehead, so I think water would have done me wonders. 

Hope I get to experiance it again!   

Marie xxx


----------



## Ju2006

I would urge anyone to have a home water birth....I had one and I must say I am so glad I did.  I was so relaxed and managed to prove everyone (inc myself) that I could do it.....you only get gas and air but I also used the water as pain relief and a flannel soaked in Lavender oil (inhaled it when contractions came).  The MW's who attended only really had to get involved after each contraction whilst I was pushing....alot of the time they were virtually asleep because I was pretty much in control.  The best thing was being able to get in my own bed 3hrs later with my lovely daughter and DP.......I am also very happy that my MW was right behind me when I suggested a home water birth....so much so that the 2 that used to do my antenatal checks were fighting it out between themselves as to who would attend (unfortunately neither of them were on duty that night/morning)


----------



## LLM

Thanks for the words of support, DH and I had a good chat last night and seem to have ironed out a few crossed wires! Feeling happier today and can't wait until the scan next week. We will be able to tell our family then and it will feel more real for DH. I would like to keep it quiet until 12 weeks but I know that's impossible as everyone is already wondering why I'm not drinking and my detox theory can only last so long before they guess. I would rather be able to tell them than have them asking me!!!

I shall definitely be going to hospital to give birth as I would prefer to have all the neonatal services on standby should they be required. I know I wouldn't relax at home, I'd be worried about the mess!!!!!! I guess it's different with number 2 as you know what to expect.

Bronte - You seem to be suffering with indigestion, are you taking anything? My SIL had gaviscon on prescription when she was pg and drank gallons of the stuff!!

You're making me slightly concerned as I don't have any symptoms other than the sore boobs, which incidentally are getting worse and last night the bedsheets felt like sandpaper on my nips  

Spooks - How are you diddlin' hun? Hope you're feeling ok?!

Love to everyone else
Lou xx


----------



## Camberwell Nell

hi again. 

Bronte you are the norti one !   ordering your box of kp beef that is the funniest thing ever. hope your indigestion better b4 you tuck in though !. hey you might be able to have a pool in hospital if you want one. 

marie oh that is so beautiful dh telling you the sex. I'm gonna try and copy that as hoping I can resist finding out how special that must be. I'm sure its only a short time before you will be having your home water birth this time ! 

Ju so glad you had such a positive experience too.   hurray ! just what I'm hoping for 

lou lou glad dh has bucked up his ideas a bit x . dont worry about lack of symptoms sore bbs has been it for me. nipples are just ridiculous at times. after having small slightly inverted ones to looking at them in the bath last night thinking, could a newborn fit that in it's mouth ?   seriously. sorry if tmi !

love to all 

nell x


----------



## LLM

Camberwell Nell said:


> after having small slightly inverted ones to looking at them in the bath last night thinking, could a newborn fit that in it's mouth ?


OMG, I hadn't realsied the nips grow as well, I shall end up with a pair of wotsits!! I have so much to learn and I think I need to buy a book. Any tips on which one is best??

Lou xx


----------



## Marielou

Yes, a newborn should fit it in his mouth    I'm a trainee breastfeeding councellor - so any advice, ask away!

Marie xxx


----------



## HellyS

Oooh Marie thats very handy to know    I shall certainly be calling on your advice Im sure!  Your story on DH telling you the sex was lovely - not sure I would trust DH to get it right though.  We were watching a birth DVD and DH said "ah they got a boy"..... you guessed it, it was the cord and the couple had a gorgeous little girl  

Lou - I just got a few books out of the library - and I got a couple from my midwife - they were pretty basic but helped me as I didnt have a clue what to expect!  Cant really recommend anythign in particular - you made me   with your wotsit reference!!  

Nell - My nips are huge too!!!  They were never really that small but....Woooooooo DH thinks all his Christmas' have come at once   (not that he gets anywhere near them mind   )

Bronte - Go to your docs and get some gaviscon stuff on prescription - its free now!!!  I got some yesterday as my little tinker isnt half causing lots of heartburn!  As for the KP - box of 48!!!!!!!    A little shop next to me sells them 10 packs for a pound - absolute bargain!!!

Hi everyone else hope you are all well  

I went to the docs yesterday as I was keep getting a really bad stitch in my side.  Had me doubled over and couldnt get off the chair.  Anyway, got there and felt like a right fraud as it had stopped once I got in the surgery!  The doc examined me and took water sample etc and said he could find no reason and that it was probably just stretching or because the little one is lying transverse could be pushing against my side - what a plonker I felt - never mind, better safe than sorry!  Felt really neurotic though    He also said he would have expected me to be 28 weeks not 26 due to where my uterus is and the size of the bump, the midwife said the same thing last time too so Im wondering whether the scan date could be wrong (according the due date calculator on here Im due a week and a half before the date the hosptial gave me.....)  Picked my moses basket up today - its gorgeous and I cant stop looking at it!

Sorry to have a bit of a "me" post!

Take care everyone

love
Helly
xxx


----------



## Bronte

Evening.. Very short post ladies as we are tired after the long day... 

Good news.. haematoma has shrunk considerably and will probably just reabsorb now into my body.. I havent to worry about the brown discharge as bean is doing very well.. Thumping hbeat and has started to grow little arms and legs.. We could clearly see the yolk sac the umbilical cord and the amniotic sac around the baby... My midwfe is coming on Tuesday for her first visit...

DP got very emotional and had a little tear bless him....  Gavsicon is fine and i could have done with it at 5am this morning... i find that milk really helps as well...

Helly - Ooh Moses basket.. how lovely.. I cant stop looking at baby things, mothercare catalogue, jo jo mamn bebe as well but i wont be buying anything until at least 12 weeks.. then i am going bonkers.. 

Lou - I have bought your pregnancy week by week by Lesley Regan.. got it from Smiths... It has some very nice big photos of early embryos etc....and tells you about the changes going on within your body..

Marie - You will defo come in handy with your advice on breastfeeding.. I am going to breast feed if i can... Hope things are getting sorted with clinic and FET.

Hope everyone is doing well and i will catch up when i have come round a bit..

Love Bronte xxxx


----------



## sam mn

just a quickie to pass on elis good news.

Finaly Joseph was born at 6.19am today following emergency c section. mum and baby are doing fine. he weighed in at 6.13 .
*
Congratulaion to Eli and DH on there new arrival.  *             

sam
xxxx


----------



## Camberwell Nell

oh my gosh lou lou I am blushing at my own nipple  quote there. it looked so funny quoted like that   he he . dont have a book tip, miriam stoppard doing my head in,  havent found one that I really like.

Marie thanks for offer of bfeeding help and reassurance  

dh more intimidated than excited I feel. 

helly dont worry re bump size. 3cms either way is good to go and better to have the later date in mind so that you dont end up thinking you are overdue and getting induced or anything. oh the moses basket...bet you will have to get up in the night to have a peep. how lovely. and sorry about weird pain but at least gone now.

bronte so lovely to read your post like a ray of sunshine. which we're all in need off this weather. congrats honey. yes I am still smiling when I think of our scan it was so AMAZING. x  

and hurray for Eli and the new baba . yay.x baby sparkles 

love nell 

17 weeks 

and really bad haemmorhoids. I always have to be the one dont I.


----------



## Claudine

Hello everyone! Excuse me barging in but I have the most wonderful news from Eli..g.

Please join me in congratulating her and her DH and sending your best wishes to their precious bundle!!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=154422.0


----------



## Marielou

[fly]  Welcome to the world, Finlay Joseph! [/fly]

Awwww new bubba .... love it!

Bronte - Awww its amazing how qucikly they grow, isn't it?!

Helly - My friends hubby screamed 'ITS A BOY!' when their daughter was born 

Marie xxx


----------



## *ALF*

Helly -


> expected me to be 28 weeks not 26 due to where my uterus is and the size of the bump,


 - you could just have a big one in there  I always measured bigger than dates. They didn't start sending me for extra scans until I was measuring 3 cm bigger than dates at about 32 weeks. You'll also find different people can measure you on the same day and get different measurements - I once grew 1cm in the 30mins it took me to get from the midwife at the GPs to the hospital!!!!!! By 40 weeks I was measuring 44cm!!


----------



## *ALF*

Eli -    CONGRATULATIONS on the safe arrival of FINLAY JOSEPH  

Enjoy every second of your precious bundle of joy

Lots of love
Dawn & Jessica
xxxxx


----------



## *ALF*

Bronte - So glad it went well today. Did you get to hear the heartbeat?  Did you find out how long you have to take the prednisolone and clexane for?


Why have I just done 3 separate posts - I'm losing it, need some sleep, night night


Love to all
Dawn
xxx


----------



## Camberwell Nell

sorry just a test post very kindly lovely lisag is trying to show me how to apply a ticker and I am being very baby brained. please have ticker attached 

nell


----------



## HellyS

Eli - have already posted on the other thread but -                       Congratulations on the birth of your son - welcome the world Finlay Joseph

Nell - Loving your ticker  Thanks for the info on the bump size. I did peep in the nursery when I got up for my nighttime toilet visits, cant stop going in there - its fab!!!

Dawn - You must have too much time on your hands doing three separate posts  Hope all is well with your little gorgeous  thanks to you too for the bump advice 

Sammn and Claudine - Thanks for sharing Eli's fabulous news with us 

Bronte - You already know how thrilled I am for you but just wanted to say it again  So happy that your little Easter Bunny is doing well. Seeing that little heartbeating is an amazing moment and one which I know I will never ever forget  Revel in the moment hun!

Marie - I bet your friends DH will never get to live that one down  Hope all good news when you get in touch with the clinic 

Hi everyone else 

love 
Helly
xxx


----------



## LLM

Eli g - Already posted on 2 threads but I'll say congrats again, lovely name xxxxx

Bronte - I'm so pleased all is going well and I can't wait for my scan on Tuesday. Have you told people yet? If everything is ok on Tuesday then we will tell parents and close friends but I'm scared of tempting fate. DH says he is bursting to tell someone and after 6 years of waiting you can't blame him. It crossed my mind this morning that one of us could give birth at Easter, would make for great party weekends in the future!!

Spooks - Hope you're ok hun, haven't heard from you for a few days xxxx

Nell - DH was going on about me ending up with piles the other night and I told him under no circumstances would that happen (yeah right, like I have a say in it!). Hope yours aren't too bad    Lovely ticker by the way. I shall attempt to do one myself once I get the scan out of the way, again I don't want to tempt fate!!

Dawn - I forgot to say the other day that I went to Gt Addington primary school (v long time ago!) and it was great. I imagine it's still a lovely village primary with proper values. 

Me - I'm feeling great today, full of beans and the boobs aren't too bad. No signs of sickness/nausea/heartburn yet and keeping everything crossed I'm one of the lucky ones!!!

Hope everyone has a nice weekend, I intend to do lots of nothing and hope it passes quickly!!

Lou xx


----------



## going it alone

HI all - just a quickie

re heartburn. I had gaviscon but it stopped working. my cons put me on tablets - losec, which stopped my stomach producing acid and they were great.

Sam xx


----------



## *ALF*

Good morning all

Hope you all had a good weekend.

Just a quick one to say LOU if I don't get on again before tomorrow, hope the scan goes well    

Love
Dawn
xx


----------



## LLM

Awww, thanks Dawn!!

Absolutely bricking myself about the scan tomorrow. I'm so scared there won't be anything there but DH thinks I'm bonkers! I'm just praying that I haven't got these monsterously sore boobs for no reason!!

Hope everyone else is ok and had a nice weekend.

Lou xx


----------



## Marielou

Lou - I was still worried there would be nothing there at my 28 week scan   Best of luck for tomorrow, hun


----------



## LiziBee

Hey, I was still worried at the birth  
I'm sure it will be fine 
Lizi.x


----------



## *ALF*

Lizi - you beat me too it - was about to say the same!!!!!

Lou - can completely understand you being nervous but sure everything will be fine.


hjhhmjmh                          //jj nmm,k.,i-0[ - Jessica says Hi

Love 
Dawn


----------



## wolla

Eli - huge congratulations on the birth of Finlay - can't wait to see some piccies. x x

Lou - I think most people worry that there'll be nothing there (non IF friends have said they felt the same too).  You'll be fine - enjoy it.

Marie - you got any plans for Ethan's 2nd birthday (can you believe how fast that's gone??)  I keep seeing things I want to buy for Thomas's, but have managed to resist buying anything yet - don't know where we're going to put any new toys - might have to build an extension 

This thread is moving so fast am finding it hard to keep up with everyone so apologies for lack of personals.  Thomas started waking in the night again - been up the last 4 nights with him and DH been doing overtime at work so no help there - am pooped.

Hi to everyone 
Wolla
x


----------



## LLM

OK, think I might be losing it   but I've just done another peestick and it immediately came up with a very dark line which I have read as being very very pregnant so feeling happier now and looking forward to tomorrow!

Spooks - How are you hun? Have you had your scan yet?

Bronte - How's things with you this week? Hope the headaches have gone away, and the nausea, and the heartburn!!!!!!

Love to all
Lou xx


----------



## Bronte

Lou - Best of luck for tomorrow hunny.. Everything will be fine chick..       

Dawn - I didnt get to hear the hbeat.. but it was a fab pic.. I will try and download it to my avatar if i can.. May need to enlist DP help for this..

Spooks - Hope your ok sweetie..      

I have had my session of throwing up yesterday.. 5am and 8am...  However i have been ok today.. still got nausea but managing to keep food in..

Got the midwife coming tomorrow Whoohooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Love to all

Bronte xxxx


----------



## HellyS

Hi everyone - 

Lou - Its only natural to feel the way you do Im sure!  It is such an amazing experience seeing your baby on the screen.  Everything will be fine hunny, just enjoy it  

Bronte - Ah poor you being poorly sick yesterday    Its worth every second though isnt it    Enjoy your midwife visit tomorrow, is she coming to your house?  I had to go to the docs to see mine - not that I minded of course    Cant wait to see your piccie.

Wolla - I know what you mean about this thread moving fast - its so hard to keep up!  Sorry to hear you and Thomas are having sleepless nights.  Hope he settles soon  

Dawn - You have one very clever girl there - her typing is amazing    How are you?

Lizi - You made me   about still wondering if there was anything there at the birth!  I think I will be the same  

Eli - Hope all is well with and Finlay 

Hi Spooks, Nell, Sam and everyone else  

I went back to work today after the six weeks holiday    Its been a long day but the children come back tomorrow so the rest of the week should fly over!  I handed in my matb1 and so it seems a little more real  now   Only 8 more working weeks until I start my leave    We ordered the pram yesterday (in-laws are buying it) and the nursery is just about finished - its all getting so exciting!!

Take care everyone
love
Helly
xxx


----------



## Marielou

Yes, I didn't even believe it at the birth and then sometimes felt like his real mummy and daddy would come for him soon   

Wolla - Oooh yes, we have major birthday plans!  He's got a Thomas wooden traintrack and trains, and we're going to Thomasland (ummm can you sense a theme?!  ) and he's having a little party at a local soft play indoor area with 10 friends.  

Helly - Come on then, tell us which pram you bought!   I'm a pram-a-holic! 

Bronte - Enjoy your first meeting withthe midwife tomorrow   

Lou - Good luck once again for tomorrows scan  

Jessica - Hi!  I will get Ethan to type back to you tomorrow! 

Marie xxx


----------



## Bronte

Lou - Good luck hun.. We are waiting for the news hun     

I have done it again this morning.. Its seems that our baby hates breakfast..  Looks like it going to be a regular thing.. I think i have done well to get to 8 weeks.. I am away at a wedding in a couple of weeks just hope the morning sickness gives me a break on that weekend.

Love Bronte xxx


----------



## LLM

OH.......MY.........GOD..............................I'M HAVING TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Can't believe it! Here's me worrying that there won't be anything there and there were 2 perfect little heartbeats. DH is absolutely beaming, as am I and I don't know how I'm going to get through the rest of today. We're going to tell our folks tonight but I work with my Dad so it's excrutiating having such a big secret but I can't tell him without my Mum, she'd never forgive me!!

Think I'm going to need lots of support over the next 7 months........

Lou + 2 !!!!!


----------



## Bronte

Argghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Lou i cant stop laughing hun....  Thats fab news hunny.. Well done...

Bronte xxx


----------



## HellyS

OMG Lou!  Thats fantastic news.  It will be so hard keeping it from your dad all day    So happy for you both.

Bronte - Sorry to hear you are feeling pooey again.

Marie - I got the Bugaboo Chameleon in dark grey and off white (looks more like black and cream to me though  )

Just a quick one as Im at work and nipped on in my lunch  

Hope all is well with everyone

Love
Helly
xxx


----------



## wolla

Oh wow Lou - twins. That's fab - ha ha and you worrying that there wasn't anything there.  Oh, am soooooooooooo excited for you - enjoy telling your mum and dad tonight - it's the best feeling making that announcement!!

Bronte - sorry you're feeling poopey, hope it doesn't last too long for you x x

Marie - that sounds fab.  Been looking at Thomasland as we have friends who live not far from there and it looks like there's loads for the little 'uns.  Did you know you can get cheaper tickets if you book in advance through the Asda website?
We took Thomas to Lightwater Valley (A theme park not far from us) a couple of weeks ago and he really loved it - although squeezing into the back seat of a flying elephant with a wriggly child isn't the easiest thing in the world .  

Helly - it's so exciting buying all your baby stuff.

Hi to everyone else
Wolla
xx


----------



## sally60

thats such great new Lou - and seeing the heartbeat(s) for the first time is just amazing isn't it! Take it easy and enjoy telling your mum and dad tonight!


----------



## LLM

Thanks for all your kind words!

Bronte - I keep chuckling to myself and it is absolutely hilarious as long as you don't think too far ahead!!! Aaaarghhhhhh how am I going to cope with two

Lucy - I'll be coming to you for advice!!

Going for another scan next week as the nurse offered and I can't wait to have another peek. She has referred me to the IMPACT clinic (Infertility & Multiple Pregnancy Assisted Conception (something or other)) where she said you get wrapped in cotton wool and more appointments & scans. She said this pregnancy has been a long time coming so why not get a little extra attention? Has anyone else ever heard of this type of clinic?

Lou xx


----------



## *ALF*

Lou - WOW, double the trouble but twice the fun -       Enjoy telling your parents, I clearly remember the looks on peoples faces - priceless moments

I think Lizi has talked about IMPACT on here before - is that in Leicester?  I'm sure she'll enlighten you.

Bronte - are you eating a biscuit or something before you get out of bed?

Jessica seems to disagree with me that she needs a nap................

Love
Dawn
xx


----------



## spooks

Hi All, been AWOL for a while - a combination of gooey eyes   (yuck) and the need to stay away from anything negative I could read about on other threads.
Had my scan and all is well - there's one lovely baby and heartbeat (I'm not greedy like some people   ) so hopefully will start to believe and enjoy this more. 

Bronte - lovely news about your Dad  
Sorry to hear of your sickness but I'm sure you don't mind.   

Lou -      lovely news and double congrats    your parents are going to be soooo excited this evening    
Cottonwool care sounds great to me - what a service! Go for it!

Love to everyone- sorry for no more personals, love spooks x


----------



## sally60

Hi Lou,

will be very happy to share my experience of two - obviously it puts you in at the deepend from the start but it really is loads of fun and the good thing is you won't know any different! (have you found the twins and triplets board on here? Its one of the subboards under parenting I think?)

Definitely take them up on IMPACT - as a multiple pregnancy you will get more scans etc - which is definitely one of the advantages - loads more chances to see your babies as they grow!

have fun tonight!

Lucy


----------



## Marielou

This way to your new home, ladies - this thread will now be locked! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=154926.0


----------

